# Maloja - wie wenig Qualität verträgt gutes Design?



## Dr.D (14. Juni 2010)

Hi,

hab hier schon in einem Thread etwas über die Qualität von Maloja gelesen und möchte mal aus meinem Erfahrungsschatz mit Maloja berichten.

Ich habe mir kürzlich 2 Maloja-Shirts (Colago & Urgent) zu immerhin 89 und 79 Öre gekauft. Nach jeweils 2 maligem Biken und (nur) 2 (!) maligem Tragen unter meinem Camelback waren bei beiden die Stellen unter dem Brust- und Bauchgurt ziemlich aufgeschrabbelt. Ich habe das bei Maloja reklamiert. Dass ich einen Rucksack getragen hatte, habe ich denen von Anfang an mitgeteilt.

Es gab dann ein paar Schwierigkeiten mit der Abholung von UPS, sodass ich die Shirts dann selbst - von mir bezahlt - zu Maloja geschickt habe.

Nach "eingehender Prüfung" meiner Shirts und meiner Reklamation bekam ich folgendes zur Antwort: 

"Die Abriebspuren stammen offensichtlich von den Trägern und Hüftgurten deines Rucksackes".  Ach... nee???
"Das leicht verzahnt gewobene Material hat einen hohen Feuchtigkeitsabtransport und ist besonders elastisch. Es handelt sich um hochfunktionelle, empfindliche Funktionsobermaterialien, auf denen es durch das Scheuern eines Rucksackes oder Klettverschlüssen zu leichtem, mechanischen Peeling kommen kann. Leider können wir aufgrund des Selbstverschuldens keine Gutschrift gewähren."

Mir fehlen echt die Worte. Das ist doch ein Armutszeugnis! Die Übersetzung dafür lautet "Tja.. das Shirt hat wirklich ne absolute Kack-Qualität und ist halb so abriebfest wie Recycling-Klopapier. Du warst so blöd und hast es gekauft und wir sind so frech und tauschen es dir noch nicht mal um. Pech gehabt!

Ne Frechheit! Angepriesen wird das Shirt für "den Bike- und Rennrad-Einsatz". Dass man das nicht unter nem Rucksack tragen sollte, wird natürlich nirgends erwähnt... klar... würde sonst zu dem Preis auch keiner kaufen.

Ich habe Shirts von Gore, Rotwild und sogar von H&M... teilweise seit Jahren... an keinem kann man Gebrauchsspuren meines Rucksackes erkennen! 

89 investier ich demnächst lieber in Gore-Sachen. Die sehen zwar nicht so cool aus, aber die halten wenigstens den Belastungen stand für die sie konzipiert sind.

Mein Fazit über Maloja: hübsch anzuschauen, schlechte Qualität und dazu noch echt schlechter und vor allem unkluger Service!

Meine dementsprechend begeisterte (aber sachliche) Reaktion auf das Schreiben wurde noch nicht mal beantwortet. Gaaanz schwache Nummer!

Wer ein Peeling will sollte lieber zum Kosmetiker gehen, das kommt billiger... und Klamotten kauft man sich in mindestens der gleichen Qualität cleverer bei Kick!

Vielleicht gibt´s hier jemanden, der ähnliches berichten kann... geteiltes Leid ist ja bekanntlich halbes Leid 

Gruß,

Doc D.


----------



## Schnuffi78 (14. Juni 2010)

Also ich finde die Qualität vopn Maloja überragend und war damit immer sehr zufrieden! Vielleicht hast du die Trikots ja falsch behandelt, schließlich kann man mit Funktionsfasern nicht wie mit einem Jeans-Stoff umgehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brickowski (14. Juni 2010)

Ich hab mein Maloja Trikot zum Trocknen über Nacht aufm Balkon hängen gehabt. Es wurde wohl etwas windig,so hab ich es dann 3 Tage später 2 Straßen (!!) weiter in der Einfahrt gefunden. Es sieht immernoch aus wie neu :-D
Will sagen; Bei mir hat die Qualität bisher immer gepasst und auch ich fahre ausschließlich mit Rucksack!


----------



## Dr.D (14. Juni 2010)

Schnuffi78 schrieb:


> Also ich finde die Qualität vopn Maloja überragend und war damit immer sehr zufrieden! Vielleicht hast du die Trikots ja falsch behandelt, schließlich kann man mit Funktionsfasern nicht wie mit einem Jeans-Stoff umgehen...



Ich habe die Trikots gekauft, nach "Anleitung" gewaschen und beim Biken lediglich unter einem MTB-Rucksack getragen. Genau 2 Mal (!!)... insgesamt vielleicht 8h! Was kann man dabei falsch machen? Ich habe sie ja schließlich nicht "zweckfremd" zur Arbeit auf´m Bau oder so eingesetzt.

Bei einem Bike (!)-Trikot für 90 erwarte ich, dass es das aushält! Wenn ich mich in Bike-Klamotten so verhalten muss, wie in nem Leinenanzug oder Schonbezüge auflegen muss, dann kauf ich die eben nicht mehr. Gibt - wie gesagt - genügend andere Marken, die können etwas mehr!


----------



## Dr.D (14. Juni 2010)

Brickowski schrieb:


> Will sagen; Bei mir hat die Qualität bisher immer gepasst und auch ich fahre ausschließlich mit Rucksack!



Na dann hast du eben Glück gehabt, dass du noch kein "Peeling" hattest.
Oder hast wahrscheinlich ein dickeres Trikot und keins aus "Ibisco". Was würdest du sagen, wenn dein Trikot unter deinem Rucksack aufgeschrabbelt wäre nach 2 Tagen und du meine Antwort von Maloja bekommen hättest? Die geben ja zu, dass man es nicht unter nen Rucksack ziehen kann! Scheiß Qualität und scheiß Service, oder?

Ich hätte ja gar nix gesagt, wenn Maloja gesagt hätte: Sorry, das Ding ist für unter nen Rucksack nicht geeignet. Wir nehmens zurück und schicken dir dafür das und das Trikot. Das hält sicher bzw. darauf siehst du nix!
Ein bisschen arm hätt ich es schon gefunden, dass ich so ein teures Trikot nicht mit Rucksack benutzen kann, aber DAS wäre  zumindest Service gewesen!


----------



## The_Distance (14. Juni 2010)

Mein Urgent Freeride hat jetzt 7 oder 8 Touren hinter sich und das jedes mal unter einem Camelbak Mule: nach dem Waschen sieht es aus wie neu und zeigt im Moment noch keinerlei Gebrauchsspuren. 
Übrigens ist es von der ersten Tour an mein neues Lieblingstrikot, sowohl vom Tragekomfort als auch vom Design.


----------



## ttbitg (14. Juni 2010)

wo ist denn jetzt der sinn, wenn jeder von einem anderen Maloja produk erzählt, bei dem alles ok war? 
anscheinend sind diese speziellen trikots nicht geeignet unter einem rucksack getragen zu werden. da muss man gar nciht mutmaßungen anstellen, ob sie falsch behandelt wurden. maloja gibt mit ihrer antwort ja zu, dass der rucksack das problem ist. und das kann bei nem bike trikot nicht sein. erst recht nicht, wenn es n kleines vermögen kostet. 
wenn das kein schlechter witz ist, dann weiß ich s aber nicht. und wenn man solche luxusprodukte vertreibt dann sollte kulanz ne selbstverständlichkeit sein.
seh das ganz geauso wie herr d
mir fällt da nur eins sein: kackverein


----------



## Brickowski (14. Juni 2010)

Mein Erlebnis sollte lediglich zeigen,dass nicht alle trikots betroffen sind! Das geschilderte Problem ist natürlich (vorallem bei dem Preis) nicht in Ordnung.
Selbst ohne Rucksack hätte das trikot von Dr D ja nicht lange gehalten...Reibung entsteht ja u.a auch unter den Armen,etc.


----------



## Yetibike (14. Juni 2010)

na und ich hab grad überlegt ob ich auf Maloja bei den nächsten Klamotten umsteigen soll. Da ich eh etwas bunter durch die Gegend fahr;-)


----------



## jengo78 (15. Juni 2010)

Hallo,


ich habe schon festgestellt,daß bei manchen Herstellern von Fahrradklamotten die Qualität sehr schwankt!
Habe 2 identische Radhosen von Assos gehabt,welche in einem Zeitraum von 2 Monaten gekauft wurden.Die neuere Hose bekam auch diesen mechanischen Abrieb und das nach 2 Wochen(6 Fahrten).Die Ältere hab ich nun schon 2 Jahre und da ist nix zu sehen!

Zu Maloja weiss ich nur,daß bei meinem Bruder sein Trikot(ohne Rucksack;Rennrad)die Nähte sich auflösten.Er bekam direkt von seinem Händler ein Neues=>Das hat Er nun einmal getragen und gleiches Spiel,Nähte gehen wieder auf.
Übrigens,er ist nicht zu Dick für das Trikot


----------



## waldman (15. Juni 2010)

maloja steht nicht für qualität sondern für design.
dem sollte man sich vor dem kauf bewusst sein. 

die maloja sachen die ich bisher gesehen habe hatten immer eine schlechte qualität/verarbeitung, das bestätigen auch alle leute in meinem bekanntenkreis die malojasachen haben. deshalb kommt mir nix von maloja in den schrank.

Willst du Qualität und Design dann kauf Peak Performance.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haentz (15. Juni 2010)

Ich habe mit meinen Maloja Klamotten überhaupt keine Qualitätsprobleme. Da ergänzt sich Design und Qualität aufs trefflichste.


----------



## Yetibike (15. Juni 2010)

waldman schrieb:


> Willst du Qualität und Design dann kauf Peak Performance.


 
Ja aber zumindest der Laden bei uns in Metzingen ist doch nochmal n tacken teuerer als alles andere. Irgendwann seh ich´s dann auch nicht mehr ein, Trikots für über 100 Euronen durch den Dreck zu ziehen und evtl. bei einer Talentfreien Zone von mir auch noch zerreißen


----------



## Mitglied (15. Juni 2010)

Rockrider-Trikots bei Decathlon kaufen. Für'n Zehner gute Qualität und wenn man mal eins kaputtmacht tut's nich' weh.


----------



## Lizzard (15. Juni 2010)

Wobei wir dann wieder bei der Frage nach dem Design wären...


----------



## powderJO (15. Juni 2010)

die qualität bei maloja ist genauso schwer einzuschätzen, wie die größe. 

ein paar sachen sind gut und halten ewig, bei anderen lösen sich nähte, appilkationen und farbe. einige passen, andere in der gleichen größe gekauften sind mal zu eng, mal zu weit. 
maloja sollte vielleicht mal der qualitätssicherung genauso großen raum einräumen wie dem design, dann wäre viel gewonnen...


----------



## biketraum (15. Juni 2010)

Netter Thread....

Maloja is cool, keine Frage.
Qualität beruht wohl auf subjektivem Empfinden.
Wer gerne auf Used-Look z.B. bei Softshelljacken auf der Innenseite steht, bitteschön...
(die Tapes lösen sich). 
O.K. bei meiner Paclite-Jacke aus Ende 90er Jahre auch, aber ich geb den Teilen von M. keine 10 Jahre. leider....

QM kostet; Kleinserien kosten; etc.....
Der Endkunde kauft halt gerne was günstiges ( Made in PRC
Aber sonst gäbs z.B. keine D-Trikots, und Cacau und Co. müßten in Leintücher gewickelt rumrennen
Alles a bisserl locker sehen und bleiben...

Jeder will seinen Schnitt machen- muß!!!!

Hab ne Bikeshort- ca. 13 jahre alt (gabs damals bei geccko)- sieht voll verratzt aus (Waschen, UV, Reibung, Stürze etc....), aber Innenshort noch voll O.K., preislich war die damals auch Oberliga. Gibts nimmer, wirds au nimmer geben, aus vorbei.
Zum Glück hab i die no in niegelnagelneu als Ersatz

In diesem Sinne 
let's surf the trails....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## polo (15. Juni 2010)

das design ist ja zum reiern:


----------



## S.D. (15. Juni 2010)

powderJO schrieb:


> die qualität bei maloja ist genauso schwer einzuschätzen, wie die größe.
> 
> ein paar sachen sind gut und halten ewig, bei anderen lösen sich nähte, appilkationen und farbe. einige passen, andere in der gleichen größe gekauften sind mal zu eng, mal zu weit.
> maloja sollte vielleicht mal der qualitätssicherung genauso großen raum einräumen wie dem design, dann wäre viel gewonnen...




Die gleichen Erfahrungen habe ich mit Pearl Izumi gemacht. Schlechte Nähte und extrem Empfindlich wenn irgendetwas dran scheuert.
Durchweg sehr gute Erfahrungen habe ich mit Gore und VAUDE.
VAUDE hat zusätzlich einen TOP-Service.

Gruß


----------



## Jochen_DC (15. Juni 2010)

Dr.D schrieb:


> Meine dementsprechend begeisterte (aber sachliche) Reaktion auf das Schreiben wurde noch nicht mal beantwortet. Gaaanz schwache Nummer!
> 
> Wer ein Peeling will sollte lieber zum Kosmetiker gehen, das kommt billiger... und Klamotten kauft man sich in mindestens der gleichen Qualität cleverer bei Kick!
> 
> ...



das is wirklich keine gute erfahrung. ich habe etwas mehr als 20 teile von maloja. die qualität schwankt von denen leider immens. hab trikots schon seit jahren die aussehen wie ausm shop und wieder andere sind relativ neu haben aber sichtlich gelitten. aus welchen gründen auch immer.
ich finde es schade dass sich maloja so verhält. 2 maliges tragen mit rucksack ... also ne beim besten willen ich hab fast immer nen rucksack dran...da is nix gepeelt...


----------



## ttbitg (15. Juni 2010)

@Brickowski
schon klar, habe ich auch so verstanden.
für mich kommt sowas halt immer ein wenig wie ein relativieren des unmöglichen verhaltens von unternehmen vor. gibt ja hunderte threads mit ähnlichen themen. und ein relativieren finde ich da irgendwie nciht sinnvoll. selbst wenn die anderen produkte von denen gut sind mache ich nciht noch werbung für so einen verein, die nicht verstehen was service ist.
solche firmen müssen einfach mal kapieren, dass ihre kunden nciht nur melkvieh sind. aber das wird sich wahrscheinlich nie ändern.


----------



## Brickowski (15. Juni 2010)

Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Bei dem Preis sollte ein entsrpechender Service gegeben sein....bzw noch besser,entsprechende Qualität die einen evtl. Service dann nichtig macht.
Ich hab ja nur dises eine maloja Trikot,damit bin ich zufrieden,gott sei Dank. Man erwartet schon stimmige Qualität bei dem Preis,sonst könnte ich auch die neue Feldbusch-Linie beim KIK kaufen,die hält genausolang mit Rucksack,aber dann wenigstens 20 mal für das geld!
Hätte Trigema nicht so altbackene Designs......


----------



## Bymike (15. Juni 2010)

Ich hatte bis jetzt auch eine Reklamation. War eine Sportjacke, bei der sich der Print auflöste. Hab das Geld anstandslos zurückbekommen. 

Allerdings habe ich bei meinem Bruno Freeride auch schon die ein oder andere eingerissene Faser. Mich störts weniger, da ich's ja eh nur zum Biken anhab, da fällt das nicht weiter auf. 

Der Stoff ist sehr dünn, so dass es nicht verwunderlich ist, wenn schnell mal Gebrauchsspuren auftreten. Dafür kriegt man die Trikots aber auch in die kleinste Tasche noch mit rein. 

Laut deren Aussage Arbeiten die Leute von Maloja auch am Größenproblem. 
Die Marke ist halt noch jung. Mal sehen wie sie sich noch qualitativ weiterentwickeln. 
Ich kann auch verstehen dass man schnell verärgert ist, bei einem nagelneuen Trikot direkt Gebrauchsspuren vorzufinden. Da wäre ein bisschen mehr Kulanz angebracht, gerade weil's hier doch eine recht große Plattform zum Meinungsaustausch gibt. 

Wie dem auch sei. Gekauft wird's trotzdem. Ich bin schon fast erschrocken, wie oft man Biker mit den gleichen klamotten antrifft


----------



## ribisl (17. Juni 2010)

waldman schrieb:


> maloja steht nicht für qualität sondern für design.
> dem sollte man sich vor dem kauf bewusst sein.
> 
> die maloja sachen die ich bisher gesehen habe hatten immer eine schlechte qualität/verarbeitung, das bestätigen auch alle leute in meinem bekanntenkreis die malojasachen haben. deshalb kommt mir nix von maloja in den schrank.
> ...



Genau so is es! 
Hab allerdings ein bisserl was von Maloja, da es mir teilweise einfach verdammt gut gefällt!
Was mich aber stört ist, dass die Funktion bei 8 von 10 Teilen wirklich mies ist! Vorallem bei einigen Kurzarmtrikots (dicker Stoff, kaum atmungsaktiv). 
Wirklich schlecht find ich vorallem die Freerideshorts - wenig durchdacht, unbequem und heiss wie.....die Dinger können noch so gut ausschaun, die kommen mir trotzdem nicht in den Schrank....
Da ist Platzangst wirklich genial!


----------



## bikerchen (21. Juni 2010)

Also wirklich, liebe Männer.. dem einen isses  zu dünn - dem anderen zu dick - dann isses mal wieder total super und der andere kauft's gar nicht mehr. Ist das nicht bei allen Marken so? Ganz ehrlich: wer kennt denn eine Marke, die immer durchgehend toll ist? Schließlich müssen die ganz schön viel mitmachen. Ich will hier mal ne Lanze für Maloja brechen - das ist ein ganz junger Laden und die müssen eben auch auf die Kohle schauen. Wer mal im Laden in München war oder in der Bike-Loft.de in Idstein, der wird nur aus Sympathie immer wieder die Sachen kaufen. Auf jeden Fall haben sie coole Ideen und bringen bissel Farbe in den Wald - ich steh drauf, wenn ich die Jungs mal in was anderem durch den Wald fahren seh, als langweiliges Gore-Zeug..


----------



## cmg20 (21. Juni 2010)

bikerchen schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich: wer kennt denn eine Marke, die immer durchgehend toll ist?



Auf Gore Bike Wear kann man sich verlassen - also ich konnte das bisher zumindest und ich bin inzwischen mehr oder weniger komplett eingekleidet damit (bis auf Handschuhe und Sommer-Socken) . Auch wenns nicht grad preiswert ist: ich guck mir ehrlich gesagt Sachen von anderen Marken schon gar nicht mehr an... bin aber generell relativ Markentreu, wenn ich mal zufrieden mit was war/bin. Und das bin ich. Definitiv.

Und was das Design angeht: Maloja hat da sicher tolle Sachen im Programm, das was ich bisher gesehen hab, ist echt schön. Aber ich sag immer "design follows function" - und lande wieder bei Gore . Wobei ich deren Design auch sehr schön find, sieht halt nur eindeutig mehr nach Funktionsklamotte aus.

Aber lassen wir das jetzt mit Gore - ist ja ein Maloja-Thread hier .

LG


----------



## alet08 (22. Juni 2010)

Yetibike schrieb:


> Ja aber zumindest der Laden bei uns in Metzingen ist doch nochmal n tacken teuerer als alles andere. Irgendwann seh ich´s dann auch nicht mehr ein, Trikots für über 100 Euronen durch den Dreck zu ziehen und evtl. bei einer Talentfreien Zone von mir auch noch zerreißen



Ich schmeiß noch 'primal wear' in den Raum. Habe Trikots und Hosen und noch nie Probleme  preislich habe ich immer nach Angeboten oder /ubd inner Bucht geschaut.

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (22. Juni 2010)

@dr.d : ..pilling , heisst das - peeling is was anderes 
ich hab einiges von maloja - und bin sehr zufrieden !!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (22. Juni 2010)

ich muss auch mal in die Runde werfen, dass meine Maloja-Teile mich nicht meckern lassen.
Ich fahre zu 99% mit Rucksack und habe kein Shirt, das darunter leidet. Auch die viele Wascherei tut den Sachen nichts an...

Schade finde ich aber schon, wie der Service auf den Fall oben reagiert, da wünscht man sich gerade bei einem so kleinen und jungen Label ein bisschen mehr Kulanz.


----------



## Biketec (22. Juni 2010)

Moin zusammen,
bei der Kulanz solltet Ihr Euch an den Händler Eueres Vertrauens richten. Der schickt das gute Stück ein und bekommt recht schnell von Maloja eine Antwort was geht und was nicht geht. 
Ich kann das schon nachvollziehen das sich Lieferanten auf Standardbriefe stürzen. 
Immerhin gibt es für solche Fälle den Fachhandel. Und wer im Netz die Klamotten kauft muss halt mit solchen Antworten umgehen können.

Wir schauen uns die Teile an und wenn wir meinen das es nicht sein kann das ein Trikot durch das Tragen eines Rucksackes beschädigt wird dann tauschen wir es um und setzen und mit Maloja oder den andern Lieferanten in Verbindung.

Der Service sollte auch vom Handel ausgehen und nicht nur beim Lieferanten hängen bleiben.


----------



## Dr.D (23. Juni 2010)

@biketec: Ich habe mich zuerst an den Händler gerichtet, der wiederum Maloja eingeschaltet hat und damit aus dem Spiel raus war.

@trek: die Formulierung "peeling" hab ich aus dem Schriftwechsel mit Maloja und scheint wohl so zu stimmen. Die meinen nämlich die Faser sei nicht kaputt, lediglich die Farbe wäre ab... wie dem auch sei... sieht jedenfalls nach 2 x getragen aus wie 250 x getragen...

Interessanterweise hab ich - jetzt wo der Thread läuft - noch mal ne nette mail von Maloja bekommen, in der sie bedauern, dass sie mich verärgert haben. Dieses "Peeling-Problem" gäbe es auch bei anderen Herstellern. Die tauschen auch nicht um - ergo tauscht Maloja auch nicht um. Das nen ich knallharte Logik! Sehr konsequent!

"Die anderen haben aber auch..." Naja... meine Mama hat damals immer gesagt: "Die anderen interessieren mich nicht!"


----------



## gurkenfolie (23. Juni 2010)

das man akutelle trikots nicht mit camelback kombinieren kann, hab ich bei den platzangst sachen auch schon feststellen müssen


----------



## polo (24. Juni 2010)

gurkenfolie schrieb:


> platzangst



der kram ist ja noch hässlicher als maloja:


----------



## crashkid (29. Juni 2010)

bikerchen schrieb:


> Also wirklich, liebe Männer.. dem einen isses  zu dünn - dem anderen zu dick - dann isses mal wieder total super und der andere kauft's gar nicht mehr. Ist das nicht bei allen Marken so? Ganz ehrlich: wer kennt denn eine Marke, die immer durchgehend toll ist? Schließlich müssen die ganz schön viel mitmachen. Ich will hier mal ne Lanze für Maloja brechen - das ist ein ganz junger Laden und die müssen eben auch auf die Kohle schauen. Wer mal im Laden in München war oder in der Bike-Loft.de in Idstein, der wird nur aus Sympathie immer wieder die Sachen kaufen. Auf jeden Fall haben sie coole Ideen und bringen bissel Farbe in den Wald - ich steh drauf, wenn ich die Jungs mal in was anderem durch den Wald fahren seh, als langweiliges Gore-Zeug..




genau darum tragen wir die sachen! 
leider gibt es so wenig Mädls im Wald und noch viel weniger in Maloja 

ich glaube wir diskutieren hier Einzelfälle, mehr auch nicht! Und die gibt es überall! und darum nicht zu viel Wind machen! 
Wenn was nicht passt ist eh mein Händler die erste Ansprechsperson!
Und ich bin mir nicht sicher ob das hier in diesem Fall richtig gelaufen ist?
Oder drückt sich der Händler vor seiner Verwantwortung/der Kommunikation mit Maloja? 

Ich bin der Meinung Maloja macht sich sehr viele Gedanken über die Material- und Herstellerauswahl seiner Produkte! aber 100% QC geht nicht!

Allen in Maloja weiter hin viel spass auf den Trails und eine Begegnung mit Bikerchen - color your life!
Allen anderen wünsch ich genausoviel spass - zum glück gibt es ja optionen! und für polo dann wohl doch gore 

ride on tobi


----------



## Dr.D (5. Juli 2010)

crashkid schrieb:


> ich glaube wir diskutieren hier Einzelfälle, mehr auch nicht! Und die gibt es überall! und darum nicht zu viel Wind machen!
> Wenn was nicht passt ist eh mein Händler die erste Ansprechsperson!
> Und ich bin mir nicht sicher ob das hier in diesem Fall richtig gelaufen ist?
> Oder drückt sich der Händler vor seiner Verwantwortung/der Kommunikation mit Maloja?
> ...



Hi,

ich weiß nicht, ob du alles hier gelesen hast. Wenn nein, dann tu´s mal! 

Ich bin deiner Meinung, dass Qualität schwanken kann. Ich verstehe nur nicht, warum Maloja die Sachen nicht einfach zurücknimmt. Nach mittlerweile 4maliger Benutzung sieht das Zeuch noch mehr danach aus als wäre ich auf den Brustwarzen durch den Wald gerobbt.

Ich sage nichts gegen ne (in Einzelfällen) miese Qualität. Allerdings das Serviceverhalten von Maloja find ich beschissen! Und auch "geschäftspolitisch" ziemlich unklug. Darüber sollten die sich mal Gedanken machen.

Was den Händler betrifft, wie gesagt, Maloja hat über den Händler mit mir direkt Kontakt aufgenommen und dann war der fein raus.

Color your life - das gilt im Falle von Maloja nicht wohl nicht... wohl eher fade to grey!

Grüße


----------



## ttbitg (5. Juli 2010)

@crashkid
es geht doch gar nicht um einzelfälle.
maloja hat gesagt, dass es bei diesem trikot normal ist, dass man es nicht mit einem rucksack tragen kann. nix einzelfall. einfach blödes produkt und den kunden nicht auf die mängel aufmerksam gemacht. da kann man gleich auch noch badehosen ins sortiment aufnehmen, die sich im wasser auflösen. würde gut passen zum gesamtkonzept.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 54516 (5. Juli 2010)

ttbitg schrieb:


> wo ist denn jetzt der sinn, wenn jeder von einem anderen Maloja produk erzählt, bei dem alles ok war?
> anscheinend sind diese speziellen trikots nicht geeignet unter einem rucksack getragen zu werden. da muss man gar nciht mutmaßungen anstellen, ob sie falsch behandelt wurden. maloja gibt mit ihrer antwort ja zu, dass der rucksack das problem ist. und das kann bei nem bike trikot nicht sein. erst recht nicht, wenn es n kleines vermögen kostet.
> wenn das kein schlechter witz ist, dann weiß ich s aber nicht. und wenn man solche luxusprodukte vertreibt dann sollte kulanz ne selbstverständlichkeit sein.
> seh das ganz geauso wie herr d
> mir fällt da nur eins sein: kackverein



dem kann man nur zustimmen


----------



## LameEnte (6. Juli 2010)

Bei mir war es das gleiche Problem. Einmal getragen zusammen mit einem Bikerucksack und an der Brust total abgescheuert. Habe ich reklamiert, mal sehen wie sie reagieren...


----------



## neo-bahamuth (6. Juli 2010)

Design ist mir schnurz, ich kauf meist Zeug von Vaude. Mein neues aus PET-Flaschen hergestelltes Trikot hat bisher auch keinerlei Rucksackspuren oder irgendwelchen Abrieb. Schlicht und robust. Maloja kenn ich netma


----------



## eminem7905 (7. Juli 2010)

hi 

habe das gleiche problem, 1x!!!! eine tour 4 std.  mit rucksack gefahren, schon kann man sehr gut erkennen wo der rucksack befestigt war. 

trokot 2010 freeride modell bruno. 

mal schauen was man bei der reklamation feststellt. 

ach ja, soll ich das trikot an den shop schicken wo ich es gekauft habe, oder gehts direkt nach majola, falls es da ne spezielle reklamationsbearbeitung gibt, kann mir bitte jemand die adresse samt tel. nr. geben, oder ist alles auf der majola homepage???


----------



## crashkid (8. Juli 2010)

@eminem:
über den shop!
welche (bike-)Sachen reklamierst du direkt beim Hersteller?

ride on tobi


----------



## Der CorSte (29. August 2010)

Also...
ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen ich habe schon immer viel auf maloja gehalten auch schon vom design her, habe selber auch zwei jerseys
einmal das Urgent und das Ultimate
so das urgent ist top mit dem hats mich echt schon 2-3 mal richtig gelget und es sieht echt aus wie am ersten tag
jetzt am freitag hab ich mir das ultimate geholt ich war genau einmal fahren damit da es bei mir in letzter zeit öfters geregnet hat war es dann auch dementsprechend dreckig....
so nun hab ichs meiner mum zum waschen gegeben und siehe da der aufdruck der vorher lila war wurde PINK da sich die obere schicht der beflockung gelöst hatte... epic fail 

bevor die frage aufkommt "hast deine mum es vielleicht falsch gewaschen" muss ich sagen nein... da meine mum in einem sportgeschäfft arbeitet und ich nicht nur ein zwei funktionsachen besitze sondern reichlich hat sie dementsprechend erfahrung was das waschen von funktionswäsche angeht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bymike (30. August 2010)

Bei meiner Stills Bike-Short lösen sich die Nähte beider Taschen auf. 

Nunja, in 2 Wochen bin ich sowieso in München, da schau ich einfach mal im Maloja Store vorbei. 
Da mir das letzte mal auch freundlich geholfen wurde, mach ich mir diesmal auch keinen Stress. Und notfalls Näh ich's halt selbst wieder hin


----------



## Floh (30. August 2010)

Maloja find ich schick und meine Frau auch 
Mal was mit Blumen oder ein bisschen old school, hab auch schon öfter davor gestanden.

Aber es taugt qualitativ eher für die Eisdiele oder für die Leute, die den Pass mit dem Auto rauffahren und am letzten Parkplatz das Radl runterholen um dann auf der Spitze auf dicke Hose zu machen.

Und dieses Sympathiegejammer "Maloja ist jung und braucht das Geld" ist ja wohl mehr als lächerlich. Wer die Margen in der Bekleidungsindustrie kennt kann darüber nur lachen.
Wer schwache Qualität liefert bekommt vom Kunden die Quittung.
Gerade von Sportklamotten erwartet man bezüglich Schnittführung, Qualität der Nähte und Widerstandsfähigkeit eben mehr als von H&M Klamotten für 20 Euro.

Ich fahre im täglichen Einsatz Jacken von Gore (Windstopper bzw. Softshell im Winter), Bikeshorts von Löffler und Vaude und habe mit all diesen Sachen gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Funktion der Reissverschlüsse, Schnitt, Länge am Rücken, vorgeformte Arme, Wasserdichtheit...
Dass sie schlicht blau/schwarz/rot sind, kann ich da verschmerzen.
Obwohl, meine Winterjacke ist mintgrün


----------



## Der CorSte (31. August 2010)

soo war heut im bikeshop und hab anstansloss ein neues bekommen der verkäufer meinte auch das dies das erste jersey sei das put ist und das es wahrscheinlich ein fabrikat fhler gewesen ist...

zum thema junglabel unterstützen muss ich definitiv meine zustimmung geben da so labels wie platzangst und maloja nicht nur trendige sondern auch funktionelle bekleidung bieten und wenn die softgoods wie das umtauschen oder reklamationen problemlos funktioniern seh ich da kein problem...
ich brauch dazu nicht unbedingt vorgeformte arme o.ä. bei mir kommt es eher auf robustheit, ventilation und tragecomfort an...


----------



## TheRacer (31. August 2010)

Das der Verkäufer meinte das es das 1. Trikot ist wo kaputt ist, ist normal.
Also ich meine 2-Step-Air Gabel reklamiert habe, meinten sie auch ich wäre der erste


----------



## Rummel (31. August 2010)

Dr.D schrieb:


> Was den Händler betrifft, wie gesagt, Maloja hat über den Händler mit mir direkt Kontakt aufgenommen und dann war der fein raus.



Für die gesetzliche Gewährleistung ist der Händler zuständig. Nur nicht abwimmeln lassen. Schriftlich den Mangel reklamieren, Frist setzen.
 Wenn es sich um einen _Online-Shop_ handelt, könnte helfen:
http://www.ombudsmann.de/ (derzeit nicht erreichbar)
http://www.online-schlichter.de/ (zuständig, wenn der Online-Händler oder der Kunde in Baden-Württemberg ansässig sind)


----------



## isartrails (6. September 2010)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> ...habe das gleiche problem, 1x!!!! eine tour 4 std.  mit rucksack gefahren, schon kann man sehr gut erkennen wo der rucksack befestigt war.


Habe mit Maloja die selbe negative Erfahrung gemacht.
Ein lässiges Freerideshirt, dort wo der Rucksackträger über der Brust getragen wurde, pillte es bereits nach 10 Minuten. Unten, wo der Hüftgurt verläuft, zog der Stoff Fäden.
Aber was willst Du da reklamieren? Das Zeugs kommt aus Italien, da ist das meiste von besch...er Qualität.
Habe das gleiche mit einem sündteuren Fennec-Shit von XBionic erlebt. Pilling nach 5 Minuten an den Stellen, wo die Rucksackgurte verlaufen. Das Trikot schaut aus, als wäre meine Katze mit mir in den Nahkampf getreten. Wird ebenfalls in Italien gefertigt...
Nichts gegen Italien, aber in den Produktionsstätten dort weiß kein Mensch, dass manche auf dem Bike tatsächlich was auf dem Rücken tragen. Ist halt 'ne Rennradlermentalität...


----------



## EarlyWormRiders (7. September 2010)

Hab auf der Messe gesehen, das Bionicon ganz coole sachen hat. Scheint auch ne gute Qualität zu sein. Cheers Worm!


----------



## dkc-live (7. September 2010)

Schnuffi78 schrieb:


> Also ich finde die Qualität vopn Maloja überragend und war damit immer sehr zufrieden! Vielleicht hast du die Trikots ja falsch behandelt, schließlich kann man mit Funktionsfasern nicht wie mit einem Jeans-Stoff umgehen...



kann ich bei meinen fox klamotten schon.

ich kauf mir doch keine t-.shirts mit gebrauchsanweisung... wie banane ist das denn.

wenn man schon keinen rucksack tragen darf um cool zu sein, ist man echt ein style opfer.


----------



## sprottenberg (21. Oktober 2010)

es ist zum heulen  

da würde man und vor allem *frau* so gerne das auge mitfahren lassen und stellt immer fest, dass alle schicken sachen von schlechter bis sehr schlechter qualität sind! und noch dazu der kundenservice (platzangst!!) ein graus!

hatte eine totschicke FR-short von platzangst (noch dazu die scheinbar einzige auf dem markt für mädels) - nach 3x anhaben ging die naht an der innenseite des hosenbeins auf; der händler hat sie an platzangst geschickt - nach 3 wochen hab ich mal nett beim händler gefragt, nach 5 wochen bei platzangst angerufen und bekam die antwort, dass die näherin nach 3 wochen urlaub "morgen" wieder ihre arbeit aufnimmt. nach weiteren 3 wochen hörte ich - man ahnt es! - die wortwörtlich gleiche geschichte vom frollein am telefon. dann der hinweis man würde die hose "sofort" bearbeiten und "direkt" an mich zurückschicken. nach weiteren 10 tagen eine mail vom händler, dass die hose irreparabel ist und ich das geld zurückbekomme. immerhin - nach nur 10 (in worten: zehn!) wochen!

fazit: hätte ich es selber genäht und nicht auf die garantie vertraut, hätte ich in der park-saison eine hose gehabt. und: nie wieder platzangst, und sei es noch so schick!

bei maloja: hatte eine skitourenhose bestellt (nicht zum radeln, aber auch ein sport bei dem gute kleidung wichtig ist), aber beim anblick der krumm und prummelig abgeklebten nähte und der miesen nähqualität gleich wieder zurückgeschickt und mir für weniger geld was besseres (und schöneres  ) eines international bekannten outdoorbekleidungsherstellers gekauft. 
trikots sind i.o. (im sale), aber gerade den funktionssachen, die ich bisher im laden gesehen habe, würde ich nicht meine erkältungsfreiheit anvertrauen!


----------



## MK_79 (21. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe mir dieses Jahr eine Hose von Maloja geleistet und dachte, ich kaufe mit dem hohen Preis auch gute Qualität. Schon nach dem ersten Waschen ging die Farbe vom Aufnäher ab und vermischte sich schön mit dem Rest der Hose. Waschen darf man das Zeug auch nur bei 30°C, was bei Bike Bekleidung viel Sinn macht, da wir ja selten im Dreck unterwegs sind. Schade das sich Maloja selbst um die Kunden bringt. Für einen Skitour oder ähnliches, würde ich mir von M. mit Sicherheit keine Teile kaufen, da fehlt das Vertrauen in die Funktion. 
Einfach mehr (teure) Mode als echte Funktion.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (21. Oktober 2010)

ich wasche meine sachen auf kalt und ohne waschmittel. alles wird sauber!


----------



## isartrails (22. Oktober 2010)

sprottenberg schrieb:


> es ist zum heulen


Da geb ich dir Recht.
Es ist doch so: angesagt sind gerade die Labels, die nicht Mainstream anbieten. Das sind aber alles kleine Garagenklitschen, die haben überhaupt keine Näher.
Gefertigt wird die Ware entweder in Italien, Portugal, Osteuropa oder gleich in Asien. Auf den Herstellermessen treiben sich nur die Einkäufer rum (ist meistens der Garagenbesitzer). Kundenservice kann es in diesem Geschäftsmodell gar nicht geben. Die, die diese Labels führen, wissen um die beschränkte Haltbarkeit ihrer Sachen und ihrer Firmen. Sie schauen, dass in der kurzen Zeit, in der ihre Klamotten verkauft werden, der Cayenne in die Garage kommt. Wenn die Marke dann den Bach runter geht, was sicher ist, wie das Amen in der Kirche, dann haust man halt wieder für die nächsten 5 Jahre im alten VW-Bus (der in der Zwischenzeit sehr gut als Imageinstrument für die Firmenphilosophie auf den Messeständen eingesetzt wird). Kollegen gegenüber erzählen diese Macher dann was von "Auszeit nehmen" und sich "um die wirklich evidenten Dinge im Leben" kümmern. Bis ihnen wieder eine Idee kommt, "auf die der Markt gewartet hat". Dann schwimmen sie wieder fünf Jahre oben. Mit total angesagten Sachen, aber immer noch ohne Kundenservice. Denn Kunden interessieren sie gar nicht. Sie interessiert nur ihre eigene Ausgefallenheit. 

Okay, das war jetzt alles Fiktion und ist frei erfunden... (oder auch nicht).

Das Gegenteil von dem heisst dann Gonso, Medico oder Löffler (um nur ein paar solide Beispiele zu nennen). Geschäftsmodelle, bei denen es einen Kundenservice gibt und leider strunzlangweilige Mode(lle), die halt bei der Masse der Endverbraucher ankommt und damit langfristig verkaufbar ist. Firmen, die's halt auch noch in 30 Jahren gibt, gerade weil sie so "normale" Sachen machen...


----------



## DonPhilippe (22. Oktober 2010)

ich hab mir diesen Sommer auch so n "Tyler" Trikot von maloja geholt - nach einer Tour mit Camelbak gabs bei mir die gleichen Spuren. Seitdem darf es nur noch bei Rennrad-Ausfahrten mit. Ist zwar schade, aber hat man eben mal danebengegriffen. Deal with it.

Was ich interessant finden würde: Bringt dieses "Ibisco" wirklich so teermaßen viel für die Atmungsaktivität? Weil, eigentlich isses mir sch***egal, ob das Material jetzt Ibisco, Hibiscus, Daniela oder sonstwie heißt. Geschwitzt hab ich bisher in allen Trikots, das is nun mal so wenn man Sport macht, aber ersoffen bin ich komischerweise noch in keinem. Kann also nicht so schlimm sein mit der Atmungsaktivität. 

Was veranlasst einen dann dazu, seine Trikots mit einem derart miesen (in Bezug auf die Abriebresistenz!!!) Material fertigen zu lassen, wenns ein "ordinäres", aber dafür erprobtes und unkompliziertes Material auch getan hätte? 

Ich glaube, ganz ehrlich gesagt, dass Design und Farbe EINDEUTIG mehr Kunden anlocken als ein besonderes Material - zumindest bei so einfach Sachen wie einem Sommertrikot. Wenns um den Unterschied zwischen GoreTex und einem generischen Laminat geht, lass ich mich schon auch gerne mal von Gore überzeugen.

Sollte es tatsächlich so sein, dass das angeblich wahnsinnig gute Material, das dann ja auch einen Teil des Preises rechtfertigen soll, einfach nur ein billig eingekauftes ist, mit dem absichtlich zwielichtig abgezockt wird, dann fänd ich das echt schade.


----------



## napstarr (22. Oktober 2010)

Ich hatte bisher auch nur negative Erfahrungen mit Maloja...
Dann lieber buntes Fox-Zeugs.


----------



## .floe. (22. Oktober 2010)

Maloja? Platzangst? Klingt irgendwie beides doof...


----------



## Deleted 57408 (22. Oktober 2010)

Als Käufer sehr vieler Maloja-Produkte kann ich das Meiste von dem, was hier geschrieben wird, nicht bestätigen. Bis auf eine Hose mit einer Größenabweichung und ein Trikot, bei welchem der zugegebenermaßen empfindliche Stoff Abnutzungserscheinungen zeigte (auch nach Tragen eines Rucksacks), bisher keine Beanstandungsgründe. Insbesondere die Race-Linie (Urgent-Serie 2010) begeistert mich mit ihrem Design, ihren Farben, ihrer hervorragenden Passform und vor allem dem äußerst angenehmen Tragekomfort. Die Hosen aus dieser Linie verfügen übrigens über ein hervorragendes Sitzpolster, weshalb meine sehr viel teureren Assos-Hosen seither im Schrank verstauben. Allerdings sollte Maloja über Detailverbesserungen wie zum Beispiel eine kleine, zusätzliche Reißverschlusstasche an den Trikots nachdenken. Und irgendwelche Bärchenmotive auf den Trikots geht meiner Ansicht nach auch zu weit. Weiterer Wehrmutstropfen und ein wirkliches Ärgernis: teilweise sind die Artikel schon Tage nach ihrem Erscheinen ausverkauft. Freue mich dennoch schon sehr auf die Sommerkollektion 2011: die Race-Linie (Brenner-Line) sieht äußerst vielversprechend aus! Außerdem muss ich ein großes Lob an meinen Händler (Sportschrank) aussprechen, der immer wieder mit Top-Service glänzt!


----------



## Eisbein (24. Oktober 2010)

hab grade den ganzen thread gelesen und mir dann mal den katalog angeschaut von maloja.
Zugegeben, der ist schon recht gut produziert, aber ich finde die klamotten designtechnisch jetzt nicht weltbewegend. Teilweise schon etwas fragwürdig.


----------



## Marcov (25. Oktober 2010)

DonPhilippe schrieb:


> Was ich interessant finden würde: Bringt dieses "Ibisco" wirklich so teermaßen viel für die Atmungsaktivität? Weil, eigentlich isses mir sch***egal, ob das Material jetzt Ibisco, Hibiscus, Daniela oder sonstwie heißt. Geschwitzt hab ich bisher in allen Trikots, das is nun mal so wenn man Sport macht, aber ersoffen bin ich komischerweise noch in keinem. Kann also nicht so schlimm sein mit der Atmungsaktivität.
> 
> Was veranlasst einen dann dazu, seine Trikots mit einem derart miesen (in Bezug auf die Abriebresistenz!!!) Material fertigen zu lassen, wenns ein "ordinäres", aber dafür erprobtes und unkompliziertes Material auch getan hätte?



Sehr feine Mikrofasergewebe bestehen aus sehr feinen Fäden. Diese haben entgegen einfachen Polyesterstoffen den Nachteil weniger Abriebfest zu sein (weil sie feiner sind reißen sie schneller und lassen sich einfacher aus dem Gewebe zeihen).
Eine sehr hochwertige Faser kann also gleichzeitig auch sehr anfällig sein.
Das man diese dann für ein Mountainbikeshirt einsetzt ist allerdings fragwürdig, hier sollte man lieber auf etwas Elastizität und Komfort verzichten dafür aber etwas robusteres (und auch billigeres) Material benutzen.
Im übrigen schließt z.B. Assos auch Reklamationen aufgrund von Abrieb aus - deklariert seine Ware aber auch nicht als MTB-tauglich.


----------



## gstyleds (26. Oktober 2010)

@Maloja / Ibisco: 
Ich habe mir im August dieses Trikot hier gegönnt und war zunächst hellauf begeistert... zum einen vom Design, zum anderen wegen des Tragegefühls, das ist echt um Längen besser als bei anderen Trikots, die ich habe. 
Seitdem habe ich es vielleicht 20x angehabt, meistens mit Rucksack und habe vorne auf Brusthöhe auch das eingangs erwähnte Peeling. Wie ich jetzt hier lese, ist das wohl bei mir kein Einzelfall, äußerst schade  da überlegt man sich zukünftige Käufe doch sehr genau!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EXCKiller (12. Januar 2011)

Moinsens, 
also das eigentlich krasse finde ich sind die Preise: 80 - 90 Euro, für einen Fetzen Stoff??? Zusammengenagelt werden die Teile irgendwo für ein paar  Euro in Asien oder in einem anderem Billigllohnland (fast egal welche Marke). Überlegt Euch mal: für 100 solcher Teile (ca. 25kg!!) bekommt man einen Kleinwagen (1000kg, 3000 Einzelteile, 150.000 km, 10Jahre, Lebensdauer....). Und wenn es dann nicht einmal taugt...

Habe meine Gore Jacke und Hose seit 12 Jahren, viel benutzt... Gummis ein bisschen ausgeleiert, das wars.


----------



## polo (13. Januar 2011)

der preis spielt bei trendhurerei kaum eine rolle. die sollten vermutlich noch etwas mehr verlangen.


----------



## EXCKiller (14. Januar 2011)

polo schrieb:


> der preis spielt bei trendhurerei kaum eine rolle. die sollten vermutlich noch etwas mehr verlangen.


 
Stimmt: ist teuer = ist gut / trendy = muss ich haben. Stellt Euch vor, die würde es für 7,90 beim großen A geben, keine würde sie kaufen


----------



## M.C (14. Januar 2011)

EXCKiller schrieb:


> Habe meine Gore Jacke und Hose seit 12 Jahren, viel benutzt... Gummis ein bisschen ausgeleiert, das wars.



Gore bietet 1A Qualität, aber vom Style-Faktor her im DH/FR Bereich halt doch nicht so angebracht 

Außerdem sind die Preise bei "Gore" auch nicht so ohne 


M.f.G

Clemens


----------



## EXCKiller (15. Januar 2011)

M.C schrieb:


> Gore bietet 1A Qualität, aber vom Style-Faktor her im DH/FR Bereich halt doch nicht so angebracht
> 
> Außerdem sind die Preise bei "Gore" auch nicht so ohne
> 
> ...


 
Habe mir gerade gestern neue Hose und Jacke von Gore gekauft, rd. 200, UVP = 300, nicht wenig, aber die sachen halten auch 10Jahre. In diessem Falle is gut das es nicht zu trendy ist
V


----------



## Matrahari (15. Januar 2011)

Eins ist klar, 80-90 Euro für ein Produkt zu zahlen das in China für ein  paar wenige Euros produziert wird ist schwachsinn, zumal es  wahrscheinlich die gleiche Qualität hat wie ein 30-40 Jersey.

Dann doch lieber Troy Lee, da zahlt man 40-60 und hat mindestens gleiche bis bessere Qualität.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triptube (19. Januar 2011)

Ich selbst komme aus der Branche.
Meine Erfahrungp in den letzten 20 Jahren hat gezeigt das es doch manchmal auf das Herstellungsland ankommt und die Produktkontrolle bzw. Endkontrolle.
Verkaufe Cannondale, Sugoi, Pearl Izumi und Gore.
Bei Cannondale z.B. wurden der Großteil der Bekleidung noch in den USA im eigenen Werk produziert.
Mit ein paar Ausmahmen war die Qualität immer top. Habe heute noch Klamotten von ihnen die immer noch halten und top Funktion haben und das nach zich wäschen bei teilweise 50 bis 60 grad Celsius.
Dann kahm die Teilweise Umstellung der Produktion nach Asien. 
Da brach die Produktqualität teilweise ein.
Nach ca. zwei Saison und kompletter Produktionsstätten Umstellung nach Asien, hat sich die ganze Sache wieder normalisiert.
Bei Gore war die Qualität vor ca. 13 jahren auch nicht das gelbe vom Ei.
Produktionsstätte in Rumänien und Bulgarien.
Teilweise immer noch. Aber mit besserem Qualitäts Kontrolle.  Nähte mit der heißen Nadel genäht und die Passformen und größen überhaupt nicht zu den Größenangabe paßte.
Sugoi hat in der Winter Saison '08/'09  zwei Tophosentypen teilweise oder garnicht mehr ausgeliefert da die Schnitte auch nicht mehr zu den Größenangaben pasten.
Die wahren so schmal geschnitten das man keine Chance hat die Hosen über die Knie rüber zu bekommen.
Bei einer Regenhose war der Bund so weit geschnitten das sie keinen halt hatte. Gab keine Kordel oder Gürtel der dafür vorgesehen war.
Wurden z.B. in Kanada in den eigenen werken droduziert.
Bei Pearl Izumi gab es selten Qualitäts Ausfälle. Egal ob aus der U.S. Produktion oder Asien. 

Da sieht man das auch große, sehr bekannte und langjjährig existierende Firmen ihre Probleme haben oder hatten.

Happy trail's !

Steve


----------



## polo (19. Januar 2011)

hast du den eingangspost gelesen?


----------



## Triptube (19. Januar 2011)

Ja habe.
Habe nur als Beispiel meine Erfahrung erzählt.
Damit wollte ich nur zeigen das nicht nur die sogenanten "Garagen" Firmen ihre Probleme haben.
Auch der Service läst manchmal zu wünschen übrig !
Ich habe mich schon vor über zwei jahren mit Maloja und Platzangst befast.
Hatte mich gegen beide Firmen entschieden auch der Qualität wegen.

@ polo 
Wenn ich in deinen Augen am Thema vorbei geschossen bin, dann bitte ich das zu entschuldigen !

Happy trail's !

Steve


----------



## Matrahari (19. Januar 2011)

Schau euch mal auf der Homepage die Mitarbeiter an, sind ziemlich viele Frauen dabei...das könnte vielleicht so einige der Qualitätsprobleme klären.

Ich fand schon immer das die meisten Frauen bei ihrer Kleidungswahl mehr Wert auf das Design legen anstatt auf Qualität.


----------



## polo (19. Januar 2011)

Triptube schrieb:


> Ich habe mich schon vor über zwei jahren mit Maloja und Platzangst befast.
> Hatte mich gegen beide Firmen entschieden auch der Qualität wegen.


das sind doch 2 beispiele für neugründungen, die hautpsächlich den  trendmarkt im blick haben. deren fokus liegt nun mal nicht vornehmlich auf funktionalität.


----------



## kosh_hh (19. Januar 2011)

Matrahari schrieb:


> Schau euch mal auf der Homepage die Mitarbeiter an, sind ziemlich viele Frauen dabei...das könnte vielleicht so einige der Qualitätsprobleme klären.
> 
> Ich fand schon immer das die meisten Frauen bei ihrer Kleidungswahl mehr Wert auf das Design legen anstatt auf Qualität.



du willst mit diesem verallgemeinernden frauenfeindlichen Post die weibliche Leserschaft provozieren, oder?

Ansonsten:
ja nee, is klar


----------



## Matrahari (19. Januar 2011)

Nicht frauenfeindlich, nicht provozierend...Tatsachen sind das, Tatsachen !!!


----------



## isartrails (20. Januar 2011)

@Steve:
Du hast ja mit allem Recht, was Du schreibst.
Bloß, 'ne Garagenfirma ist für mich als Firma untendurch, wenn sie ihre Kunden so behandelt, wie am Anfang des Threads beschrieben.
Da haben sich alle in diesem Haus als absolut unfähig geoutet.

Klar können auch große Firmen mal Probleme mit der Produktqualität haben, das bestreitet niemand. Nur gehen die dann damit anders um.
Du hast ja selbst erwähnt, dass dann ein Produkt auch mal gar nicht zur Auslieferung kommt.

Bei den Garagenmarken gibt's weder eine Produtionsstätte, noch eine R&D-Abteilung, möglicherweise nicht einmal einen Designer oder jemanden, der vom Schneidern eine Ahnung hat. Von einer Serviceabteilung ganz zu schweigen. Die kaufen nur auf den Fachmessen ein.
Das einzige, was sie haben, ist ein ausgeleierter VW-Bus, mit dem sie einen auf Retro-Surfer und Würstchengriller machen, während der Rubel rollt, weil die Marketingidee gezündet hat.

@matrahari:
Dein Post ist absolut unpassend, unqualifiziert, infantil und reichlich hirnlos. 
Wäre ich Moderator, würde ich dir 'ne Denkpause verordnen, bevor Du hier wieder zu Wort kämst.


----------



## Outliner (20. Januar 2011)

er hat aber recht,der bruce.männer gehen in einen schuhladen und lege das augenmerk auf die nähte,frauen schauen nach der farbe.
autos werden von frauen nach der grösse des innenspiegels und der ablagemöglichkeiten gekauft,von männern nach der motorisierung und der kofferraumgrösse usw...
das ist keine diskriminierung oder sonstwas schlimmes,sondern wirklich tatsache.ich sehe da kein problem-und etwas ironie könnte auch dabei sein.wer das nicht begreift hat wirklich denkpause,auch ohne moderator.


----------



## Triptube (20. Januar 2011)

@ isartrails,

es muß ja nicht heißen das "Garagen" Firmen schlecht sein müssen.
Viele Firmen gute und bekannte Firmen sind in einer "Garage" enstanden. Siehe Specialized, Cannondale, Apple usw.
Man muß es eben konsequent umsetzen und eben auch in Qualität investieren nicht nur in Optik !

Happy trail's !

Steve


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sanchopancho (20. Januar 2011)

Mir persÃ¶nlich gefallen die Maloja Sachen vom Design her ganz gut. 
HAtte da auch mal eins in der Hand war 50% reduziert und hat immer noch 40â¬ gekostet, was es aber nicht Wert ist. Der Stoff hat sich einfach nur billig angefÃ¼hlt.
Zum Touren hab ich viel Nike und ADidas Zeug an und im Park Trikots vom MX LAden, kostet 1/3 von dem Maloja Zeug und die QualitÃ¤t ist 3mal so gut.


----------



## Matrahari (20. Januar 2011)

isartrails schrieb:


> @matrahari:
> Dein Post ist absolut unpassend, unqualifiziert, infantil und reichlich hirnlos.
> Wäre ich Moderator, würde ich dir 'ne Denkpause verordnen, bevor Du hier wieder zu Wort kämst.



Das macht meinen Post aber nicht weniger wahr.


----------



## isartrails (21. Januar 2011)

Outliner schrieb:


> er hat aber recht... männer gehen in einen schuhladen und lege das augenmerk auf die nähte,frauen schauen nach der farbe.
> ...
> das ist keine diskriminierung ... sondern wirklich tatsache...





Matrahari schrieb:


> Das macht meinen Post aber nicht weniger wahr.


Junge, Junge, ich frage mich, wo ihr eure Wahrheiten her habt.
Ihr seid immer hautnah dabei, wenn frau sowas macht, nicht?


----------



## kosh_hh (21. Januar 2011)

beim Niveaulimbo wurde die Stange seit dem 19.01 um 12:40 Uhr ein ganzes Stück gesenkt - ordentliche Leistung Jungs


----------



## polo (21. Januar 2011)

jeder marketingstudent im ersten semester weiß, daß frauen konsumentscheidungen emotionaler treffen als männer. wer das verkennt, schwebt in einer pseudokorrekten gedankenwelt herum.


----------



## Alpine Maschine (21. Januar 2011)

Na, dann schick mal den durchschnittlichen Mann in den Baumarkt. Der kommt da sicher mit der teuersten Bohrmaschine raus, im Gegensatz zur Frau, die eine kauft, die den gewünschten Einsatzzweck gerade so erfüllt.

Ich für meinen Teil hatte noch keine Probleme mit Maloja-Klamotten. Waren lange Zeit die einzigen Sachen, mit denen man sich nicht wie ein Papagei/Clown/Jackass vorkam. Für mich zählt auch der Style-Faktor im Biergarten nach der Tour. Wenn ich da im Einteiler (z.B.) sitzen müsste, dann wollte ich ganz schnell wieder weg und könnte das Apres-Bike-Radler nicht genießen. Da ist mir das letzte Stückchen Funktion egal, ich muss mich wohl fühlen in der Klamotte!


----------



## polo (21. Januar 2011)

ach so: die große masse aller verkauften bohrmaschinen, die natürlich im mittelpreissegment rausgehen, wird von frauen gekauft. wußte ich nicht.


----------



## cdF600 (21. Januar 2011)

Bin auch aus der (Bekleidungs-) Branche. Es ist ganz einfach so, dass junge kleine Firmen meist eine gute Designleistung erbringen können. Dieses Design wird dann bei den verschiedensten oft chinesischen Herstellern produziert. Das erklärt auch die großen Qualitätsschwankungen. 
Größere Traditionsfirmen verfügen meist über ein eigenes Qualitätsmanagement und unterhalten langjährige Beziehungen zu ihren Produzenten. Zudem arbeiten da noch oft Leute die aus dem "Fach" kommen. So können sie qualitativ wesentlich besser arbeiten als die Firmen die ihre 10 versch. Trikots aus 8 verschiedenen Quellen beziehen.
Leider lässt da aber halt oft die Designleistung zu wünschen übrig.
Und auch die wenigen die noch in Europa produzieren beziehen ihre Rohware inzwischen komplett aus Fernost. Mir ist keine europ. Kunstfaserspinnerei bekannt.


----------



## Alpine Maschine (21. Januar 2011)

polo schrieb:


> ach so: die große masse aller verkauften bohrmaschinen, die natürlich im mittelpreissegment rausgehen, wird von frauen gekauft. wußte ich nicht.



Siehste, wieder was gelernt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## polo (21. Januar 2011)

wenn wir schon beim thema sind: in der neuen wohnung komme ich weder mit meiner eigenen uralten, noch mit 2 neueren, ausgeliehenen (schlag)bohrmaschinen in die wand rein. mit der ebenfalls ausgeliehenen bosch uneo ging's wie butter. ich könnte die jetzt auch noch umsonst fürn zeitungsabo bekommen, habe aber bedenken, dass der nicht wechselbare akku irgendwann futsch ist, und ich dann das ganze teil wegschmeißen kann. daher: gibt's alternativen zu dem uneo (klein, power, bohren, schrauben)?


----------



## MelleD (21. Januar 2011)

Matrahari schrieb:


> Schau euch mal auf der Homepage die Mitarbeiter an, sind ziemlich viele Frauen dabei...das könnte vielleicht so einige der Qualitätsprobleme klären.
> 
> Ich fand schon immer das die meisten Frauen bei ihrer Kleidungswahl mehr Wert auf das Design legen anstatt auf Qualität.


 
Süß 

Ich hab mehrere Teile von Maloja und kann mich bis jetzt nicht beschweren. Alles sauber genäht (da gucke ich immer drauf, gerade bei teureren Sachen), Wäsche überleben die auch.

Um mal nen Gegenteil zu nennen: H&M, günstig aber auch viele Sachen echt schlecht verarbeitet!


----------



## Deleted 57408 (21. Januar 2011)

cdF600 schrieb:


> .....Dieses Design wird dann bei den verschiedensten oft chinesischen Herstellern produziert. Das erklärt auch die großen Qualitätsschwankungen.
> Größere Traditionsfirmen verfügen meist über ein eigenes Qualitätsmanagement und unterhalten langjährige Beziehungen zu ihren Produzenten. Zudem arbeiten da noch oft Leute die aus dem "Fach" kommen. So können sie qualitativ wesentlich besser arbeiten als die Firmen die ihre 10 versch. Trikots aus 8 verschiedenen Quellen beziehen.
> Leider lässt da aber halt oft die Designleistung zu wünschen übrig.
> Und auch die wenigen die noch in Europa produzieren beziehen ihre Rohware inzwischen komplett aus Fernost. Mir ist keine europ. Kunstfaserspinnerei bekannt.



Merkwürdig: in den Trikots und Hosen, die ich von Maloja besitze, ist ein Etikett angebracht, auf dem "Made in Italy" vermerkt ist. Lediglich bei einer Regenjacke und -hose finde ich den Hinweis "Made in China". Und bis auf den zugegeben etwas empfindlichen Stoff insbesondere bei der Race-Linie (2009er 4Speed-Serie, 2010er Urgent-Serie) hatte ich bisher keine Probleme mit Produkten von Maloja. Werde also auch in diesem Jahr wieder bedenkenlos kaufen.


----------



## powderJO (21. Januar 2011)

petejupp schrieb:


> Merkwürdig: in den Trikots und Hosen, die ich von Maloja besitze, ist ein Etikett angebracht, auf dem "*Made in Italy*"



maloja hat schon an vielen verschiedenen standorten produzieren lassen. was unter anderem auch die qualitätsschwankungen erklärt.


----------



## lupus_bhg (21. Januar 2011)

Alpine Maschine schrieb:


> Na, dann schick mal den durchschnittlichen Mann in den Baumarkt. Der kommt da sicher mit der teuersten Bohrmaschine raus



Das glaubst du doch selbst nicht...


----------



## Alpine Maschine (21. Januar 2011)

Auch die Produktion in Italien erklärt Qualitätsschwankungen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biketraum (21. Januar 2011)

Eine "Produktion" allein wo auch immer erklärt doch noch gar nichts, oder versteh ich da etwas nicht? 

Geht lieber Riden bei dem Wetter und kümmert Euch um Euren Style auf dem Bike


----------



## Geißlein (21. Januar 2011)

Ich habe zwar kein Maloja-Trikot, dennoch ist mir "Peeling" auf den Trikots, die ich besitze, ein Fremdwort.
Obwohl ich FR / DH fahre und da ist immer min. ein Trinkrucksack auf dem Buckel.


----------



## Spokenippel (21. Januar 2011)

auch ich hätte in dieser preisklasse etwas mehr "qualität" erwartet. probleme habe ich bei meiner hose und trikot zwar noch nicht, dennoch sind es vom aufbau und verarbeitung relativ einfache klamotten.
jedenfalls ist da nichts besonderes daran, welches den hohen preis gerechtfertigt.


----------



## Spokenippel (21. Januar 2011)

MelleD schrieb:


> Um mal nen Gegenteil zu nennen: H&M, günstig aber auch viele Sachen echt schlecht verarbeitet!



kaufe ich billig ein nehme ich sowas auch in kauf, bzw. ist es mir völlig wurst. wenns dann kaputt ist wirds zum putzlappen umfunktioniert und ein neues gekauft, fertig.
bei den preisen, was maloja jedoch verlangt, sollte peeling durch einen rucksack nicht vorkommen.


----------



## Guerill0 (22. Januar 2011)

Maloja hat in den letzten paar Jahren wohl grob über den Daumen gepeilt 150-200 verschiedene Produkte in diversen Farbvarianten hergestellt. 
Dass davon einige toll und einige weniger toll sind, liegt doch in der Natur der Sache. 
Ich hab 3 verschiedene Hosen, die von der Passform her perfekt sind, sauber verarbeitet und die Teile hüpfen jedes mal als Ganzes inklusive aller Knöpfe aus der Waschmaschine.
Dass ein teures Trikot nicht zwangsläufig die Qualität eines Kettenhemds hat, zeigt die Modewelt mit Prada, Gucci,... ja recht deutlich


----------



## Interwoven (22. Januar 2011)

Spokenippel schrieb:


> jedenfalls ist da nichts besonderes daran, welches den hohen preis gerechtfertigt.



Doch, das Design! ;-)


----------



## Geisterfahrer (22. Januar 2011)

Alpine Maschine schrieb:


> ...
> Ich für meinen Teil hatte noch keine Probleme mit Maloja-Klamotten. Waren lange Zeit die einzigen Sachen, mit denen man sich nicht wie ein Papagei/Clown/Jackass vorkam. ...



Welche würden wohl diese beiden Herren wählen?







Die?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oder die? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Und er schielt auch schon auf die Sommerkollektion:


----------



## tsujoshi (22. Januar 2011)

Hm, Racetrikot und Rucksack? Ich weiss ja net...die ganze Diskussion ist doch fürn Eimer. 
Warum nicht als lernprozess sehen?! Nicht zufrieden mit Maloja, dann kauft man halt woanderst, fertig. Achja, mist da war ja noch der Style....

@Polo...HILTI kann i da nur sagen. Gibts allerdings nur in Rot, wobei das Designtechnisch ja auch net schlecht ist...

kk


----------



## Matrahari (22. Januar 2011)

...und 





> Style macht nicht schnell !!


----------



## M.C (22. Januar 2011)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Oder die?





Das Modell habe ich seit ca.2 Jahren und bin sehr zufrieden damit 


M.f.G

Clemens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalinka_moja (23. Januar 2011)

also ich bin erst heute wieder gefrustet worden...
meine zwei Teile von Maloja, beide noch keine zwei Jahre alt, sind einfach beide schon kaputt- und das nicht durch einen Sturz...
Erst heute ist dann wieder ein Teil meiner Regenjacke abgerissen...
echt schade, denn das Design ist echt schön, doch bei dem Preis erwarte ich halt auch, dass ich was davon habe...


----------



## peter.gunz (29. Januar 2011)

Alpine Maschine schrieb:


> Ich für meinen Teil hatte noch keine Probleme mit Maloja-Klamotten. Waren lange Zeit die einzigen Sachen, mit denen man sich nicht wie ein Papagei/Clown/Jackass vorkam. Für mich zählt auch der Style-Faktor im Biergarten nach der Tour. Wenn ich da im Einteiler (z.B.) sitzen müsste, dann wollte ich ganz schnell wieder weg und könnte das Apres-Bike-Radler nicht genießen. Da ist mir das letzte Stückchen Funktion egal, ich muss mich wohl fühlen in der Klamotte!



er kommt aus münchen.

komischerweise hat mich maloja noch nie angemacht vom design. ist alles so auf großstadt ausgelegt. auch die preise sind echt münchen. da kostet im footlocker ja das nike tshirt mal 50 prozent mehr als bei uns.


----------



## tsujoshi (29. Januar 2011)




----------



## polo (30. Januar 2011)

peter.gunz schrieb:


> er kommt aus münchen.
> 
> komischerweise hat mich maloja noch nie angemacht vom design. ist alles so auf großstadt ausgelegt. auch die preise sind echt münchen. da kostet im footlocker ja das nike tshirt mal 50 prozent mehr als bei uns.



dafür könnt ihr kein k, p oder t.


----------



## FIRMtech (3. Februar 2011)

was zeigt dieser Thread: Würde man gute Leute in die Reklamationsabteilung stellen, könnte es sich vll. so anhören: 

_"Habe ein Maloja Jersey gekauft. Das ging nach dreimal benutzen kaputt. Aber der Service war klasse - die haben sich das ganze angeschaut und mir ein neues zugesendet. Topp!"_

Und was wären die Reaktionen hier im Foum. Wahrscheinlich wäre es nie zur Sprache gekommen und wenn, dann hätten alle es begrüßt. 
Andersherum passiert es allerdings viel zu oft und man vergrault damit potentielle Kunden und muss nachher noch in teure Werbung investieren, was 10 bis 100x teurer wird.
Schwankungen in der Produktion können immer wieder produzieren. Es kommt doch darauf an, wie ich mit Reklamationen umgehe und welche Qualitätskotrollen ich. Habe mit der QK kann ich viele Reklas schon vorher abfangen ohne ein schlechtes Image mir aufzuhalsen. Wenn die nicht klappt, dasnn sollte es wenigstens einen passablen Service geben - Ansonsten gibt es eine Markträumung, für manche wohl dringend notwendig.


----------



## Markpa (4. Februar 2011)

Zu Maloja kann ich nichts sagen, da mich die Teile nie angemacht haben. Mit Platzangst habe ich aber bisher nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Meine Ventec Jacke und Hardride Hose habe ich jetzt seit ca. einem Jahr im Einsatz und trotz 30 Waeschen und und oftmaligem imprägnieren (z. T. halbe Stunde im Trockner) sehen die Sachen noch aus wie neu. Also Top.


----------



## Mr.NiceGuy (5. April 2011)

Ich hab ne Freeride-Short von 2010 und die sieht auch schon nicht mehr so gut aus aber Nähte sind noch alle ganz... Würde mir aber kein Maloja Zeugs mehr holen, weil die Preise zu heftig sind und die 2011er Kollektion mal abartig hässlich ist!!!


----------



## Radl-Madl (29. August 2012)

Ich habe auch die Erfahrung gemacht Maloja ist nur war zum "auf der Hütte Sitzen" nichts für den richtigen sportlichen Gebrauch.
Habe mir letztes Jahr dummerweise 3 Radhosen gekauft, ich mußte alle reklamieren, weil die Naht auf geht, die Sterne sich ablösen oder der Gummi sich auflösst.
Auch die Trikots sich ein echter Mist. Nach drei mal Tragen Peeling und der Reißverschluss kaputt. 
Ich spreche hier nicht von einem Trikot, mein Freund und ich haben 5 Stück!!
3 davon sind schlechte Qualität.
Da kann mir Maloja nicht sagen, das liegt an dem sehr dünnen und atmungsaktivem Material.
Gore hat das auch und noch dazu gute Qualität.

Also wer mit den Klamotten biken will sollte kein Maloja kaufen.
Für Leute die mehr auf sehen und gesehen werden wert legen ist Maloja genau das Richtige!!!


----------



## Deleted 54516 (29. August 2012)

Radl-Madl schrieb:


> Ich habe auch die Erfahrung gemacht Maloja ist nur war zum "auf der Hütte Sitzen" nichts für den richtigen sportlichen Gebrauch.
> Habe mir letztes Jahr dummerweise 3 Radhosen gekauft, ich mußte alle reklamieren, weil die Naht auf geht, die Sterne sich ablösen oder der Gummi sich auflösst.
> Auch die Trikots sich ein echter Mist. Nach drei mal Tragen Peeling und der Reißverschluss kaputt.
> Ich spreche hier nicht von einem Trikot, mein Freund und ich haben 5 Stück!!
> ...



der letzte Satz ist Super !!
Und passt auch, kann mich dem nur anschließen !
Teuer und Sch... Qualität


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chorge (29. August 2012)

Radl-Madl schrieb:


> Ich habe auch die Erfahrung gemacht Maloja ist nur war zum "auf der Hütte Sitzen" nichts für den richtigen sportlichen Gebrauch.
> .
> .
> ....
> Also wer mit den Klamotten biken will sollte kein Maloja kaufen.



Bitte definiere biken, und sportlichen Gebrauch!
Für unsere Kindergeburtstagstouren scheint das Zeug zu reichen:


----------



## Triptube (29. August 2012)

Hut ab Lady ! 

Tolle Bilder und Leistung ! 

Happy trails !

Steve


----------



## ewoq (29. August 2012)




----------



## M.C (29. August 2012)

Ich bin auch jahrelang Maloja gefahren (End/Fr/DH) aber die Qualität stimmt nicht mehr und der Preis ist einfach eine Frechheit.

Jetzt kaufe ich mir die Sachen von "TLD" und bin sehr zufrieden damit 



M.f.G

Clemens


----------



## Deleted 54516 (29. August 2012)

chorge schrieb:


> Bitte definiere biken, und sportlichen Gebrauch!
> Für unsere Kindergeburtstagstouren scheint das Zeug zu reichen:



Schöne Bilder,

aber der Anstieg zum Stilfser Joch ist mit dem MTB nun wirklich " Kindergeburtstag "
Bin ihn jetzt schon  5mal mit dem RR ( 3 Ländergiro )hoch, ist halt elend lang, aber net gerade steil.....
eher ne Kopfsache, siehst halt das Ende aber es hört und hört net auf....


----------



## chorge (29. August 2012)

Ganz ehrlich: mit dem RR ist es sicher eher Kindergeburtstag, als mit nem 14-15kg Enduro und vollem Gepäck incl. Protektoren. Aber egal! Mir geht es nur darum zu zeigen, dass wir mit den Klamotten zufrieden sind! Meine Freundin motiviert es zudem, gut auf dem Bike auszusehen... So sehr, dass sie bereit ist, sich auch mal 2-3h beim BBS zu quälen - OK, liegt dann vielleicht weniger an den Klamotten, aber zumindest machen sie es mit, die Sachen von M.!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (29. August 2012)

RacingRalfi schrieb:


> aber der *Anstieg* zum Stilfser Joch ist mit dem MTB nun wirklich " Kindergeburtstag "...


Ich weiß ja nicht wie das bei dir ist, aber ich mach meine Kleidung eher bergab kaputt...



Zum Thema: Musste auch schon mehrfach bei Maloja-Hosen die hinteren Hosentaschen nachnähen. Aber mir taugen's dennoch.


----------



## isartrails (29. August 2012)

Maloja ist mittlerweile reine Attitüde.
Jahres-"Kollektionen", die eine Idee, ein Image transportieren.
Habe heute den Messestand auf der Eurobike gesehen.
Wieder viele bunte Muster, manches ganz nett gemacht, keine Frage, aber Funktion gleich Null, nur noch optisches Statement.
Für die neueste Kollektion hat jemand im Entwicklungsteam zuviel Manu Chao gehört. Pachamama ist im Chiemgau angekommen. Mutter Erde, die in ihrem fruchtbaren Schoß alles Gute dieser Erde gebiert. Super Sache.
Genau das, was die Lohas hören und tragen wollen.
Nicht falsch verstehen: Ich mag Manu Chau. Was ich nicht mag, wenn eine klare soziale und politisch motivierte Haltung für plattes Verkaufs-Marketing mißbraucht wird.
Dass der in Pakistan gemachte Reißverschluss in den in der Türkei zusammengeschusterten Fashionklamotten klemmen könnte, hör mal, wer will denn so kleinkarierte Fragen stellen, angesichts der Nachhaltigkeitsaufgabe, der sich die Malojaner mit allen PR-Mitteln stellen?
Dabei ist auch das reine Attitüde. Wie sonst ist es zu verstehen, dass man für die Katalogproduktion bis in die Anden reisen musste...?


----------



## beetle (29. August 2012)

Meine beiden Hosen sind unauffällig.


----------



## ewoq (29. August 2012)

mein tipp: auch dieses jahr wird das maloja eurobike video wieder entfernt werden


----------



## 1st_Parma (29. August 2012)

isartrails schrieb:


> Maloja ist mittlerweile reine Attitüde.
> Jahres-"Kollektionen", die eine Idee, ein Image transportieren.
> Habe heute den Messestand auf der Eurobike gesehen.
> Wieder viele bunte Muster, manches ganz nett gemacht, keine Frage, aber Funktion gleich Null, nur noch optisches Statement.
> ...



Du sagst es Dude, bekackt.


----------



## xc_fahrer (30. August 2012)

Die ganzen In-Klamotten sind doch maßlos überteuert. Selber schuld, wenn man dafür Geld ausgibt. 

Zeitlos, funktional, gut & günstig: Nalini Basic. Z.B.

http://www.trikotexpress.de/NALINI-Basic/NALINI-BASIC-Sommer/Herren-unisex/Trikots-Kurzarm/CENKA/

Ja, ich weiß, das Zeug finden die Kids nicht cool. Darum funktioniert auch das Geschäftsmodell der In-Marken.


----------



## chorge (30. August 2012)

Sieht aber halt auch SCHNARCH aus...


----------



## xc_fahrer (30. August 2012)

Ja und?


----------



## Geisterfahrer (30. August 2012)

chorge schrieb:


> Sieht aber halt auch SCHNARCH aus...



Hm, die Malojakleidung hat in meinen Augen mehr von einem Schlafanzug...

Aber ist doch Geschmackssache, wie bei allem.


----------



## chorge (30. August 2012)

Naja - manchmal macht es halt auch Spass optisch ansprechende Kleidung zu tragen...Ist vielleicht dann nicht suuuuperfunktionell, aber wenn es passt und zufriedenstellend funktioniert, bin ich bereit etwas mehr Geld auszugeben, wenn die Optik auch noch anspricht. Wie gesagt: ich bin mit der Qualität von Maloja hochzufrieden! Mit den Einsätzen der RR-Hosen hab ich deutlich weniger Sitzprobleme als mit vergleichbar teuren Hosen von Nalini oder teureren Modellen z.B. von PearlIzumi. Nahtprobleme oder ähnliches hatten wir bislang selten bis nie - zumindest nicht mehr als bei anderen Herstellern. Die Trikots von Nalini zwacken mich z.B. unterm Arm, mal abgesehen davon, dass mich das Design nicht anspricht. Weite Hosen von Gore haben (für mich) nen grausigen Schnitt...
Warum also sollte ich dann mir nicht das kaufen, womit ich bislang sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe, mir gut passt, und mir auch noch teilweise richtig gut gefällt?! Zumindest wenn ich halt auch bereit bin dafür etwas mehr zu bezahlen... Letzteres ist halt leider so, aber man gönnt sich ja sonst auch nix (bzw. vieles was wesentlich sinnloser sein dürfte!)...

Will hier niemanden zu Maloja bekennen, sondern nur MEINE Erfahrungen, und die meiner bessern Hälfte schildern! Eigentlich pervers, dass man sich inzwischen für seine Klamotten schon fast rechtfertigen muss... Ach ja, und weil es so schön ins Bild passt, was ihr nun vermutlich von mir habt: das Ganze hab ich von nem IPhone aus gesendet!!! (Aus Überzeugung!!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (30. August 2012)

Ich will sie Euch ja nicht madig machen, auch wenn sie mir persönlich genausowenig gefallen wie Ed Hardy oder Troy Lee & Co. Konnte mich nur bei der Steilvorlage nicht zurückhalten.
Bei Smartphones kann ich nicht mitreden. So etwas habe ich nicht. Weiß also nicht, was hier derzeit zu (Miss-) Achtung führt.


----------



## Triptube (30. August 2012)

Pearl Izumi ist ja auch nicht mehr das was es mal war ! Nachdem vor Jahren die Produktion fast komplett aus den USA verlagert wurde haben sie sehr stark nachgelassen in Sachen Innovation. Es ist in meinen Augen auch der Fehler gewesen siech an Shimano zu verkaufen !
Bei Cannondale ist leider auch nicht mehr alles so, wie es noch vor fünf bis zehn Jahren mal war. Aber sie achten immer noch auf gute Verarbeitungsqualität !

Sugoi ist auch noch eine sehr gute Alternative, auch wenn sie je nach Saison, einige Qualität´s Schwankungen haben.

Happy trails !

Steve


----------



## chorge (30. August 2012)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Ich will sie Euch ja nicht madig machen, auch wenn sie mir persönlich genausowenig gefallen wie Ed Hardy oder Troy Lee & Co. Konnte mich nur bei der Steilvorlage nicht zurückhalten.
> Bei Smartphones kann ich nicht mitreden. So etwas habe ich nicht. Weiß also nicht, was hier derzeit zu (Miss-) Achtung führt.



Das lustige ist, dass ich beim lesen bereits irgendwie wusste, dass du HT-Bikes fährst... Ein Blick in deine Bilder hat mir das dann bestätigt. 
Ist NICHT abwertend gemeint!!!! Ist einfach nur spannend, wie sich manche Klischeemuster bzgl. Geschmack, Material und Lebenseinstellung zu bestätigen scheinen... Und nochmal: Das ist NICHT negativ gemeint! Jeder wie er mag!!! Ich finde halt Smartphones, gute Fullies (seit 1999 - Nicolai Helium CC, RahmenNr. 19), und eben auch "hippe" Klamotten geil, obwohl ich 40 bin, und naturwissenschaftlich studiert habe (was wiederum Anitklischee darstellt)... ;-)


----------



## flametop (30. August 2012)

Triptube schrieb:


> Pearl Izumi ist ja auch nicht mehr das was es mal war ! Nachdem vor Jahren die Produktion fast komplett aus den USA verlagert wurde haben sie sehr stark nachgelassen in Sachen Innovation. Es ist in meinen Augen auch der Fehler gewesen siech an Shimano zu verkaufen !
> Bei Cannondale ist leider auch nicht mehr alles so, wie es noch vor fünf bis zehn Jahren mal war. Aber sie achten immer noch auf gute Verarbeitungsqualität !
> 
> Sugoi ist auch noch eine sehr gute Alternative, auch wenn sie je nach Saison, einige Qualität´s Schwankungen haben.
> ...




gibt ja zum glück genug andere (gute) alternativen


----------



## Geisterfahrer (30. August 2012)

chorge schrieb:


> Das lustige ist, dass ich beim lesen bereits irgendwie wusste, dass du HT-Bikes fährst... Ein Blick in deine Bilder hat mir das dann bestätigt.
> Ist NICHT abwertend gemeint!!!! Ist einfach nur spannend, wie sich manche Klischeemuster bzgl. Geschmack, Material und Lebenseinstellung zu bestätigen scheinen... Und nochmal: Das ist NICHT negativ gemeint! Jeder wie er mag!!! Ich finde halt Smartphones, gute Fullies (seit 1999 - Nicolai Helium CC, RahmenNr. 19), und eben auch "hippe" Klamotten geil, obwohl ich 40 bin, und naturwissenschaftlich studiert habe (was wiederum Anitklischee darstellt)... ;-)



Fasse ich auch nicht negativ auf. Ein bißchen Stupfen gehört doch dazu.
Und jetzt stell Dir mal vor, ich säße in Karoshorts, bunt gemustertem Helm und Vans mit riesigen Plattformpedalen auf meinem Inbred... 

Fahre übrigens ab und zu auch mein Fully


----------



## isartrails (30. August 2012)

chorge schrieb:


> ...Ich finde halt Smartphones, gute Fullies (seit 1999 - Nicolai Helium CC, RahmenNr. 19), und eben auch "hippe" Klamotten geil, obwohl ich 40 bin, ...


Ergehen wir uns nicht in Klischees.
Ich bin über 50 und finde Maloja-Klamotten auch hipper als Löffler und Gonso (nur um mal ein paar unhippe Beispiele zu machen).
Nur ist die Qualität bei Maloja unterirdisch.
Ich habe hier Teile, die haben keine 10 km überlebt.
Das würde dir bei Löffler nie passieren.
Warum? - Weil Löffler was zu verlieren hat, nämlich einen über die Jahre erarbeiteten Ruf für qualitativ hochwertige Radklamotten, während Maloja nur was zu gewinnen hat, nämlich dumme unkritische Kunden, die Kohle fürs Aussehen auszugeben bereit sind, ohne auf einen gewissen Gegenwert zu bestehen.
Stylishe Klamotten stellen mittlerweile auch andere her (immer unter dem Vorbehalt, dass Design auch Geschmacksache ist): Sugoi, Qloom, Scott, Vaude in Ansätzen, Fanfiluca (für die Eingeweihten). Musst nur mal die Trendshow auf der Eurobike anschauen.
Natürlich kann es passieren, dass auch andere Hersteller mal Probleme mit der Teilefertigung haben. Aber in 20 Jahren in dieser Branche habe ich noch keinen Hersteller erlebt, dem Qualitätssicherung sowas von egal ist...


----------



## xc_fahrer (30. August 2012)

Triptube schrieb:


> P
> Sugoi ist auch noch eine sehr gute Alternative, auch wenn sie je nach Saison, einige Qualität´s Schwankungen haben.


Leider auch nicht mehr! "Made in Canada" ist seit ein paar Jahren Geschichte. Ich hab noch ältere Hosen, die in Kanada genäht wurden und die sind 1a verarbeitet. Bei einer kürzlich gekauften Hose gehen schon Nähte auf.

Die bekannten Italienern (Nalini, Santini, Castelli) sind übrigens einwandfrei verarbeitet. 

Ich stehe auf die klassischen Rennradtrikots mit wenig elastischem Stoff und den klassischen drei Rückentaschen. Da bringe ich alles rein, was ich brauche und kann ohne Rucksack fahren. Bei elastischen Trikotstoffen, wie sie Peral Izumi hat, hängen dann die Rückentaschen in den Kniekehlen. 

Aber ich weiß, daß ich nach den Maßstäben der jungen Mountainbiker uncool gekleidet bin. Das ist mir egal.


----------



## chorge (30. August 2012)

Naja, wie gesagt: ich kann mich ehrlich Null über die Qualität unserer Maloja Sachen beschweren! Das Zeug macht alles mit, verschleißt nicht schneller als andere Sachen die ich habe (Löffler, Sugoi, Norønna...), und mir persönlich gefällt es halt zudem noch gut! Wenn die Qualität shice wär, würd ich's mir sicher nicht kaufen!
Trikots mit drei Rückentaschen mag ich nur beim RR fahren, da ich beim biken konsequent nen Rucksack trage. Ich muss zwangsweise mit Trinkblase fahren, und zudem hab ich immer zumindest kleine Protektoren, eine Windjacke und diverses Werk- und Kleinzeug dabei. Zudem bietet er mir einfach einen Minimalschutz für die Wirbelsäule, den ich auch auf "normalen Touren" sehr schätze - ein Sturz mit ner blöden Landung der Wirbelsäule auf ner hohen Wurzel, was dann ohne Schutz?!
Trotz Dauereinsatz unterm Rucksack halten sowohl die Sachen meiner Freundin, als auch meine wirklich schon lange ohne auffälligen Verschleiß... 
Vielleicht hatte wir aber ja auch nur Glück?!


----------



## Deleted 54516 (1. September 2012)

chorge schrieb:


> Sieht aber halt auch SCHNARCH aus...



Jo,

aber in erster Linie sollte man mit Leistung auf dem Bike überzeugen, und nicht mit den Klamotten .
Aber ich denke mal bin einfach schon zu alt ( 40 ) um das zu verstehen 
Obwohl mir manchmal meine 150mm Federweg z uwenig sind .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitaminc (4. September 2012)

Mein Tip, zumindest für Hosen: Dakine

Nicht ganz billig, außer man hat Glück wie ich, aber die Qualität ist meines Erachtens absolut Top!


----------



## chorge (9. September 2012)

RacingRalfi schrieb:


> Jo,
> 
> aber in erster Linie sollte man mit Leistung auf dem Bike überzeugen, und nicht mit den Klamotten .
> Aber ich denke mal bin einfach schon zu alt ( 40 ) um das zu verstehen
> Obwohl mir manchmal meine 150mm Federweg z uwenig sind .....



Siehst du, ich finde, dass man überhaupt nicht mit irgendwas überzeugen muss!!! Der Spass zählt!!!


----------



## MunichRules (6. März 2013)

wer ist eigentlich maloja?

warum werben die mit Gesichtern von amerikanischen Ureinwohnern? 

warum soll ich für ein Baumwoll-T-Shirt mehr als 80 Euro zahlen?

Ist sicher keine ägyptische Baumwolle mit mehr als 180 Fäden pro qcm!

Bin kein von Plastik von Gore und den ganzen anderen Herstellern von stinkendem und vielleicht giftigen Zeugs, aber was Maloja produziert scheint auch nicht besser zu sein.

Da fahr ich lieber in alter Jeans und normalen T-Shirt.


----------



## Guerill0 (6. März 2013)

Ich bin der letzte der Maloja verteidigt, aber man sollte schon bei den Fakten bleiben. 
Die Baumwoll-Shirts für die Männerwelt kosten "nur" 39,- und keine 80,- Eurotaler


----------



## vitaminc (6. März 2013)

Mir erschließt sich nicht ganz, was Baumwolle für eine großartige Rolle bei Funktionskleidung spielen soll. Aber zum Glück darf jeder tragen was er will...

Was Maloja angeht. Ziemlich hippe Kleidung welche überwiegend durch Style anstatt Qualität auffällt. Ich denke den meisten gefällt es wenn ein Schriftzug am Ar*** entlang fährt...


----------



## lorenz4510 (7. März 2013)

das trifft aber für gut 99% von bike kleidungszeug zu, das es bunt bedruckt ist zum posen, ansonsten für die tonne zu gebrauchen ist.

und nur nebenbei gesagt sind nahezu alle anderen hersteller in der hinsicht auch abzocker, Maloja verlangt für bedrucktes shirt 50+, welches im grunde nur 5 wert ist.

 das machen die anderen hersteller genau gleich falls es noch keinem aufgefallen ist.

egal ob synthetik oder baumwolle die shirts sind immer nur gut 5 wert und das wofür man immer zahlt, egal ob es jetzt 50 oder 500 für ein t-shirt ist die erlaubnis nen firmenstempel rumzuzeigen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## d-lo (7. März 2013)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Mir erschließt sich nicht ganz, was Baumwolle für eine großartige Rolle bei Funktionskleidung spielen soll..



Gar keine. Darum gibt's bei Maloja auch eine "Funktionslinie" (keine Baumwolle" und eine "Fashionlinie" (mit Baumwolle), mit der soll man auch nicht Sport machen. Wenn man schon kritisiert, dann vorher informieren. 
Btw., mein Maloja-Zeug hält auch nach drei Saisons noch wie am ersten Tag. Teuer ist es allerdings, das stimmt...


----------



## shurikn (7. März 2013)

Immer diese Grundsatzdiskussionen... Wer sich sein "Baumwollshirt" für 5 Euro kauft, unterstützt im Gegenzug Kinderarbeit und schlechte Arbeitsbedingungen und trägt dazu noch Gift mit sich rum. Könnt ich jetzt auch mal so ohne Fakten in den Raum werfen.

Leben und leben lassen, wenn ich Bock auf ein 100 Euro Shirt habe, kauf ich mir das. Im Prinzip kann's doch jedem wurscht sein, wenn die Qualität für hochpreisige Dinge nicht stimmt, reguliert der Markt das schon, indem niemand mehr diese Produkte kauft.


----------



## on any sunday (7. März 2013)

Wet glaubt, das teure Kleidung automatisch bessere Bedingungen für die Arbeiter bedeutet, ist reichlich naiv.


----------



## zett78 (7. März 2013)

Maloja MartIM. Snow Multisport WB Jacke für 69 EUR
seit 3 Monaten im Einsatz =>  TOP!!!!



Maloja UlrichM. Bike Jacket granat für 80 EUR
seit 1,5 Jahren im Einsatz => TOP!!!


----------



## vitaminc (7. März 2013)

> Gar keine. Darum gibt's bei Maloja auch eine "Funktionslinie" (keine Baumwolle" und eine "Fashionlinie" (mit Baumwolle), mit der soll man auch nicht Sport machen. Wenn man schon kritisiert, dann vorher informieren.



Ich habe mich nicht explizit auf Maloja bezogen, sondern auf:



> warum soll ich für ein Baumwoll-T-Shirt mehr als 80 Euro zahlen?
> 
> Ist sicher keine ägyptische Baumwolle mit mehr als 180 Fäden pro qcm!
> 
> ...



Wenn jemand lieber mit Jeans + nem Baumwoll-T-Shirt rumfährt, dann soll er das halt einfach machen. Aber vielleicht ist das Biken bei @MunichRules auch kein Sport, und er schwitzt auch nicht...


----------



## Enrgy (7. März 2013)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Wenn jemand lieber mit Jeans + nem Baumwoll-T-Shirt rumfährt, dann soll er das halt einfach machen. Aber vielleicht ist das Biken bei @MunichRules auch kein Sport, und er schwitzt auch nicht...



mal ehrlich, man weiß doch, welche klientel mit arschritzen-jeans, kettchen fürs portemonnaie und schlabber baumwollshirts rumfährt. 
die rollen 30sec über ihre hüpfburg und stehen dann 10min rum und labern. daß man dabei nicht ins schwitzen kommt, sollte klar sein.


----------



## MunichRules (7. März 2013)

> Wenn jemand lieber mit Jeans + nem Baumwoll-T-Shirt rumfährt, dann soll er das halt einfach machen. Aber vielleicht ist das Biken bei @MunichRules auch kein Sport, und er schwitzt auch nicht...



Ich hab dann ein Ersatz-T-shirt dabei beim Sport dabei.
Oder ich mach es wie die Profis mit ihrer ach so tollen Funktionskleidung, am Berg oben angekommen rufen Sie ihr Team an und lassen zwei Lagen Zeitungspapier geben damit sie sich bei der Abfahrt keine Lungenentzündung holen. 

Mit Plastik oder Baumwolle man schwitzt genauso viel. Ein Dryfit von Nike oder sonstiges zeug für 80 Euro; das shirt bekomme ich genauso nass beim Sport wie jedes beliebige Baumwoll-T-shirt.
Und das Plastik was einen im Winter wärmeisolierend soll, lässt  einen auch mehr schwitzen. Das Konzept Wasserdampf geht raus aber die warme Luft bleib drinnen funktioniert mit Plastik einfach nicht. 
Vielleicht bei jemanden der nicht schwitzt. Aber ein Profi der 10-12 Liter auf einer Tour ausschwitzt ist mit Funktionskleidung auch nicht trocken.

Cashmere-Wolle z.B. ist dem Plastik gegenüber im Vorteil was Ventilation und Evaporation angeht. Und da gibt es auch einen Anbieter, der dieses Konzept verfolgt. 

Ausserdem stinkt das Plastik Zeug mehr als normale Baumwolle. Erinnert an Geruch von Reiskochern, wo das Plastik unten immer leicht anbrennt.


----------



## Thiel (7. März 2013)

Bei Funktionshirts geht es darum, das sie schneller trocknen um dadurch die Nässe von der Haut weg zu transportieren. 

Das sie auch bzw gleich nass werden wie anderes ist doch völlig klar.


----------



## kolados (7. März 2013)

chorge schrieb:


> Bitte definiere biken, und sportlichen Gebrauch!
> Für unsere Kindergeburtstagstouren scheint das Zeug zu reichen:



das ne komische küche...


----------



## chorge (7. März 2013)

???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shurikn (7. März 2013)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Wet glaubt, das teure Kleidung automatisch bessere Bedingungen für die Arbeiter bedeutet, ist reichlich naiv.



das hab ich auch so nicht geschrieben, Zynismusmodus war auf on. Wobei die Chance sicher höher ist als bei dem für nen 5er...


----------



## lorenz4510 (7. März 2013)

shurikn schrieb:


> Immer diese Grundsatzdiskussionen... Wer sich sein "Baumwollshirt" fÃ¼r 5 Euro kauft, unterstÃ¼tzt im Gegenzug Kinderarbeit und schlechte Arbeitsbedingungen und trÃ¤gt dazu noch Gift mit sich rum. KÃ¶nnt ich jetzt auch mal so ohne Fakten in den Raum werfen.
> 
> Leben und leben lassen, wenn ich Bock auf ein 100 Euro Shirt habe, kauf ich mir das. Im Prinzip kann's doch jedem wurscht sein, wenn die QualitÃ¤t fÃ¼r hochpreisige Dinge nicht stimmt, reguliert der Markt das schon, indem niemand mehr diese Produkte kauft.


 
stimmt nicht so ganz egal ob maloja oder sonst wer nachezu jeder hersteller lÃ¤st in china zu billigst preisen produzieren und mit chemikalien ist alles gleich zugemÃ¼llt.
blue oder green labels"umweltschutz" bio-baumwolle?alles grosteils nur betrug sind, usw.... dazu kannst unmassen im netzt finden wenns dich interessiert.

der punkt mit wenn jemand sich was fÃ¼r 100â¬ kaufen will warum nicht?
stimmt absolut, ich kauf auch was ich will und lass mir da nix vorschreiben.

zum punkt sowas regelt der markt stimmt nicht so ganz, gibt genug firmen die nur durch ihre marke leben.

den nutzern ist es egal ob das zeug 1 jahr oder nur 2 monate halten tut, wichtig ist nur das der markenstempel gross genug ist um ihn in der Ã¶ffentlichkeit zu presentieren."das kann ich mir leisten...."

schau dir nur als beispiel die echten modelabels an, das zeug ist von der verarbeitung teils der grÃ¶sste mÃ¼ll und wird auch grossteils von billiglÃ¶hnern geschneidert.

schau mal hier ein 3â¬ t-shirt, das teil hat kaum kik qualitÃ¤t, nur da es den markenaufnÃ¤her ihnen hat kostet es knap 200â¬.

http://www.luxefashion.de/products/de/Men/T-Shirts/Versace-T-Shirt-Nero.html


----------



## MunichRules (7. März 2013)

> Bei Funktionshirts geht es darum, das sie schneller trocknen um dadurch die Nässe von der Haut weg zu transportieren.



Und wie soll das gehen?

Wenn das Funktions-Shirt sich genauso voll-saugt wie ein Baumwolle-Shirt wie sollte es schneller Wasser abgeben. 

Bei Cashmere / Pashmina habe ich ja von Natur aus eine Wasser abweisende Funktion, d.h. saugt sich nicht so voll. Das Abperlen ist lad Qualitätskriterium zu sehen. Ist dem Cashmere eine Kunstfaser beigemischt besitzt er diese Eigenschaften nicht.



> den nutzern ist es egal ob das zeug 1 jahr oder nur 2 monate halten tut, wichtig ist nur das der markenstempel gross genug ist um ihn in der öffentlichkeit zu presentieren."das kann ich mir leisten...."



Man Beachte folgende Reihenfolge bezüglich des Preises:

zwei Pferde > ein großes Pferd > ein großes Krokodil > kleines Pferd > kleines Krokodil 

Produktionsländer:
Pferd: Südostasien
Krokodil: teilweise Südamerika oder Made in Europe (nach dem Motto: such dir doch Lieblingsland aus)

Made in Germany heisst auch nur, dass min. 30% aus diesem Land stammen muss also auch kein Qualitätskriterium.

In dieser Hinsicht ist Apple sogar ehrlich mimt Angabe Made in China, designed in California.

Um die Analogie zur Funktionskleidung zu ziehen:
Apple hochpreisig und (hoch)qualitativ, aber selbstmörderische Arbeitsbedingungen. Materialwert entspricht 30%, das ist nicht weiter schlimm machen alle so. 
Aber das man für das selbe Gerät 100 Euro bzw. 200 mehr bezahlt weil es anstatt 16 GB 32 GB oder 64 GB Speicher hat, halte ich für eine absolute Frechheit. Und diese Praxis zeigt sich bei allen Apple Produkten, bei denen man den Speicher upgraden kann.


----------



## vitaminc (7. März 2013)

> Wenn das Funktions-Shirt sich genauso voll-saugt wie ein Baumwolle-Shirt wie sollte es schneller Wasser abgeben



Du sollst mit deinen Shirts nicht duschen gehen oder im Regen spazieren 

Das Thema wurde doch schon zichtausendfantastdrilliardenmal durchgekaut, und immer wieder kommt irgendein Ungläubiger und meint die gesamte Sportbekleidungsindustrie in Frage zu stellen. 

Und diese Quervergleiche mit Apple sind derzeit echt im Trend. Nur Maloja und Apple ?!? - die haben soviel gemeinsam wie dein Pferd und dein Krokodil.


----------



## lorenz4510 (7. März 2013)

MunichRules schrieb:


> Wenn das Funktions-Shirt sich genauso voll-saugt wie ein Baumwolle-Shirt wie sollte es schneller Wasser abgeben.
> .


 
ist zwar offtropic:

es saugt sich nicht alles gleich voll, ne baumwollfaser kann gut 70% wasser aufnehmen quillt dabei auf klebt an der haut an trocknet übellst langsam,...


polyester kann grundsätzlich nur ~1% wasser aufnehmen quillt im gegensatz zu baumwolle garnicht auf und kann feuchtigkeit schnell grossflächig verteilen oder eben weiterleiten/transportieren,...

hoffe du siest darin nen kleinen unterschied.

aso und zu funktionsshirts allgemein_::

 kommt auf die funktion an die du erreichen willst, ich trage teilweise im sommer auch gern baumwolle, wenn ich genau die" feucht-kühlende" funktion haben will.
andere leute schwören auf regenjacken aus baumwolle, durch die aufquellende eigenschaft kann sich ne "eta proof"  baumwolle regenjacke selbsständig versiegeln wasserdicht machen und wenns trocken ist ist sie im gegensatz zu goretex gelumpe hoch atmungsaktiv.


somit ist alles funktionsbekleidung nur eben unterschiedlich.

edit:

for fun!!!
gibt auch nen einfachen test den du machen kannst.

nimm ein baumwoll t-shirt und ein synthetik t-shirt die ähnlich dick sind nach draussen.

und 2x 1liter wasser.

dann zieh das baumwoll t-shirt an und schütte dir das wasser drüber das shirt ist dann natürlich nass, nun warte bis es am körper richtig trocken wird, dauert sicher ne gute stunde bei den jetzigen 15°.

dann das gleiche experiment mit dem plastik t-shirt es ist auch nass wenn du dich überschüttest aber es ist im gegensatz zum baumwoll teil in nur 10min oder weniger wieder komplett trocken, da es eben wenig wasser selber speichert und im gewebe bleibt auch nur wenig wasser hängen.

wennst ned glaubst probiers aus.


----------



## chiefrock (7. März 2013)

Oder wenn man beides mal nass an die Wäschleine zum trocknen hängt, weiß man nach ner Stunde über den Unterschied bescheid. 
Meine Fresse... manchmal frage ich mich schon, woher so mancher sein wissen nimmt und warum man das ganze dann auch noch ohne Bedenken in der Öffentlichkeit von sich gibt. 

Ich sag nur Erdbeerkäse 

B2T:
Hab bei Maloja unterschiedliche Erfahrungen gemacht.
Zwei Jacken von denen waren nicht so der Hit. Beide waren eher Fashion. Eine ein mix aus Fashion und Funktion. Lt. deren Infos sollte die eine 10.000er Wassersäule haben. Die hatte sich bei Regen aber einfach vollgesaugt und wurde immer schwerer. An den Nähten hatte die so ein feature, dass es der Jacke ermöglichte, nicht zu schwer zu werden. Allerdings wurden dadurch Pulli und T-Shirt auch noch nass 

Aber an das Freeride Trikot lasse ich nix kommen. Ist so ein Mesh-Zeugs und hält schon seit zwei Jahren verschiedenen Rucksäcken und Stürzen stand. Sieht noch immer aus wie neu 

Grüße.


----------



## MunichRules (8. März 2013)

> polyester kann grundsätzlich nur ~1% wasser aufnehmen quillt im gegensatz zu baumwolle garnicht auf und kann feuchtigkeit schnell grossflächig verteilen oder eben weiterleiten/transportieren,...



Wenn es kein Wasser aufnimmt wie soll es dieses weiterleiten?
Es perlt einfach ab und läuft dir dann am Körper runter.

100% Polyester steht auch für 100% wasserfest. Das heisst kein Wasser geht durch, wenn ich das Zeug am Körper trage sollte nix durch gehen.

Da aber 100% Polyester aber nicht immer wasserdicht ist (ein Faden sagt nichts darüber aus wie es dann gewoben wird) geht trotzdem was durch.
Atmungsaktiv setz aber irgendwelche Poren voraus.

Ergo, T-Shirt wechseln geht schneller als auf Trocknung durch die Sonne warten.


----------



## dubbel (8. März 2013)

kapillareffekt.


----------



## gabarinza (9. März 2013)

MunichRules schrieb:


> Wenn es kein Wasser aufnimmt wie soll es dieses weiterleiten?
> Es perlt einfach ab und läuft dir dann am Körper runter.
> 
> 100% Polyester steht auch für 100% wasserfest. Das heisst kein Wasser geht durch, wenn ich das Zeug am Körper trage sollte nix durch gehen.
> ...



Oh Mann, keine Ahnung aber in der Öffentlichkeit groß rumtönen.

Sei so gut und nimm dir ne Stunde Zeit. In der recherchierst du dann im Internet etwas über Funktionsklamotten etc. Dann ist es in Zukunft evtl. nicht mehr ganz so peinlich.

Ach ja und noch was: Mir scheint du verwechselst Cashmere mit Merino


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus_xXx (9. März 2013)

gabarinza schrieb:


> oh mann, keine ahnung aber in der öffentlichkeit groß rumtönen.
> 
> Sei so gut und nimm dir ne stunde zeit. In der recherchierst du dann im internet etwas über funktionsklamotten etc. Dann ist es in zukunft evtl. Nicht mehr ganz so peinlich.
> 
> Ach ja und noch was: Mir scheint du verwechselst cashmere mit merino



this!!


----------



## duke999 (21. März 2013)

Ohne jetzt alle Antworten hier gelesen zu haben, gebe ich auch mal ein kleines Feedback.

Ich bin mit meinen Maloja MTB-Shorts total zufrieden. Das was du bei den Shirts bemängelst ist bei meinen Ghost-Trikots auch vorhanden. Sogar nach einmaligen ungewaschenem Gebrauch...


----------



## Sherwoodski (9. Oktober 2013)

Hi,

ich hatte ebenfalls wenig Lust, alle Antworten zu dem Thema zu lesen. Ich hatte aber leider genau die gleichen Problemen vor wenigen Tagen wie der Thread-Initiator. Bei mir hat eine Feierabendrunde gereicht, um hässliche Abriebstellen zu erzeugen. Die Reklamation wurde bearbeitet und mit dem sinnhaften Grund "du hast einen Rucksack getragen" abgewiesen...

Genau das gleiche Problem hatte mein Bruder vor ca. 4 Jahren. Ich dachte, die hätten die Probleme mittlerweile abgestellt. Ich werde mir in der Tat nie wieder Maloja kaufen. Ich habe es mir nur gekauft, weil es stark reduziert war. Aber sogar das ist in diesem Falle zu teuer... Maloja Qualität und Service sind lächerlich. Finger weg!


----------



## Groudon (22. Januar 2014)

Ich habe mir in den letzten 2 Jahren einige Produkte von Maloja gehholt.

Darunter verschiedene Trikots, verschiedene Jacken, mehrere Hosen und auch ein Unterhemd.

Ich selber bin von der Qualität absolut zufrieden.

Ich finde die Sachen natürlich a) optisch sehr ansprechend, b) gefällt mir der Individualismus [trägt halt nicht jeder] und c) kommt ein Großteil der Produkte aus europäischen Produktionen, was mir sehr gut gefällt!


----------



## knogi (22. Januar 2014)

Groudon schrieb:


> b) gefällt mir der Individualismus [trägt halt nicht jeder]



Genau das ist der Grund, dass ich mir nichts mehr von Maloja kaufe. Vor zwei / drei Jahren habe ich selten Leute mit Maloja Sachen gesehen, mittlerweile gefühlt mehr als die Hälfte mit Maloja Sachen... Außerdem ist es mir mittlerweile zu teuer, aber das kann ja jeder für sich selber entscheiden...


----------



## cjmm13 (23. Mai 2014)

Wolle ist ein Naturprodukt oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stritty (24. Mai 2014)

Das selbe Problem habe ich gerade mit ION. Die Hose wird hinten nicht sauber, Langarmoberteil fängt nach 3 mal waschen das Peelen an, wird ebenfalls nicht sauber. Und das für das Geld.....Support wurde die Woche kontaktiert telefonisch..ich bin gespannt.....weil zu diesem Preis.....und dann nur auf 30 Grad waschen? Ich glaube das ist eine NOGO Kombi so wie mir das vorkommt irgendwie.....wie ist es bei euren ION Klamotten zum Biken. Probleme? Zufrieden? Werden die sauber?


----------



## KarinS (27. Mai 2014)

ich glaube es ist grade echt egal, welche Marke da drauf steht. Die Sachen werden immer teuer und die Qualität immer schlechter
Hab letztes Jahr auch gedacht mit Fanfiluca eine gute Option zu Maloja gefunden zu haben. Tolle Farben, gute Damenschnitte, schöne Kollektion. Leider ist die Qualität noch grottiger als alles was ich bis jetzt hatte. An der Hose gingen nach 2x tragen die Nähte auf, beide Trikots waren nach ein paar Mal mit Rucksack fahren aufgeribbelt. Sogar das Langarmtrikot, daß auch noch mit "Anti Pilling" Label versehen war! Und billig sind die Sachen auch nicht grade...


----------



## Triptube (27. Mai 2014)

Moin @KarinS,

muss dir da sehr recht geben ! Ich wünschte mir, man würde die Produktions Stätten, wieder mehr in Richtung Europa verlegen.
Die Sachen werden so oder so teuer verkauft, dann sollten einige Hersteller einfach mal ihre Marge etwas zurückschrauben und ihre Qualitätsmanagement verbessern.

Globalisierung, hin oder her, es währe einfach mal wieder schöner wenn Sachen wirklich wieder mehr in den eigenen Regionen produziert würden, aber das wird wohl nur noch in ausnahmen passieren.

Happy trails !

Steve


----------



## Groudon (27. Mai 2014)

Ich besitzte auch verschiedene Artikel von Maloja.

Darunter sind es 2x Rad-Shorts, 1x Freizeit-Shorts, 1x Kurzarm-Trikot, 1x lange Radhose 2x Winter-Mütze und 2x Radjacken.

Bisher war ich mit meinen Artikeln auch zufrieden. Einzeln an dem Trikot hat man relativ schnell gesehen, dass es hier und da Fäden zieht. Aber war für mich im Ausverkauf und daher auch verschmerzbar. Meine anderen Trikots sahen auch oft so aus.

Was ich Maloja zu gute halten muss, ist, dass sie einige Artikel bereits in Europa fertigen lassen. So kommen z.B. die Mützen, die beiden Jacken, das Radtrikot und die Mütze aus Italien. Da kann man den Preis also wieder relativieren. Das Trikot kostet zwar noch immer zw. 70-100€ bei Maloja, aber die Mitstreiter sind da nicht anders. 

Wie gesagt - ein Qualitätsschub wäre nicht verkehrt. Aber die Trikots z.B. sollen ja auch extrem leicht, atmungsaktiv und haltbar sein. Wenn ich mir da ansehe, wie dünn der Stoff teilweise ist, kann ich mir vorstellen, dass man eben alle 3 Kriterien nicht zu 100% erfüllen kann. Irgend eines bleibt wohl auf der Strecke.


----------



## KarinS (27. Mai 2014)

egal ob Europa oder Asien, wenn der Preis für eine Bikeshort an die 150 Euro geht wie im bei Fanfiluca habe ich schon die Erwartung, daß die Hose bzw Nähte länger als 5 Touren halten. Oder eben wie von anderen angemerkt, den Preis etwas runter schrauben, dann ist es zwar trotzdem ärgerlich aber in dem hochpreisigen Segment hat man doch einen anderen Anspruch an die Qualität.


----------



## Raumfahrer (27. Mai 2014)

Triptube schrieb:


> ...
> Globalisierung, und oder her, es währe einfach mal wieder schöner wenn Sachen wirklich wieder mehr in den eigenen Regionen produziert würden, aber das wird wohl nur noch in ausnahmen passieren.
> ...



Viele Nähereien in D haben aus "Kostengründen" zumachen müssen... nebenbei ist 8 Stunden an einer Nähmaschine sitzen ein Job, der auch auf die Knochen geht. Berichtete mir eine Bekannte, die das mal gemacht hat.
Und wer als Frau etwas Gescheites im Kopf hat, setzt sich nicht 8 Stunden hinter eine Nähmaschine, zumindest nicht in D. Der Leistungsdruck ist dort nämlich auch nicht ohne. Pause erst nach dem Klingeln. So toll ist das nicht.

Noch mal was dazu:


> Tatsache ist, dass es immer schwieriger wird, gut ausgebildete und motivierte Mitarbeiter in der Schweiz zu gewinnen, die täglich acht Stunden hinter einer Nähmaschine sitzen, um perfekte, gerade und saubere Nähte auszuführen.


http://www.assos.com/de/89/made-by-assos.aspx

Wenn die Nähte an so einer Maloja Hose aufgehen, einfach reklamieren. Halbes Jahr Garantie sollten doch ausreichen...


----------



## Chiccoli (27. Mai 2014)

Mit den Maloja Bikeshorts habe ich mal gar keinen Streß... habe 3 Stück davon die ich ständig trage. Nähte und Material hält Bombe. Die Shirts ziehen allerdings in Verbindung mit dem Rucksack Fäden. Nach der 3. Saison sind die tatsächlich nicht mehr so schön und können ausgetauscht werden. Airdry ist trotzdem geil. Sehr leicht und angenehm im Sommer ;-))


----------



## static (27. Mai 2014)

Ich trage Maloja-Sachen bisher nur beim Klettern und Bouldern.
Zwei T-Shirts für je ~35€ und eine Kletter-Hose für ~100€. Das eine T-Shirt ist nichts besonderes. Standard-Ware, Baumwolle, alles in Ordnung. Das zweite Shirt ist deutlich hochwertiger. Der Stoff fasst sich ganz ungwöhlich an, sehr weich. Stretch, 95% Baumwolle. Auch keine Probleme mit dem Shirt.
Die Hose zählt für mich mit zu den besten Kleidungsstücken, die ich bisher hatte. Leichter, dünner Stoff aber trotzdem sehr Robust. Trotz 100% Baumwolle extrem schnell trocken. Hat bisher alles unbeschadet mitgemacht, egal ob scharfkantiger Fels oder drüber scheuerndes Seil (das hat meine letzte Hose in einem Sekundenbruchteil ruiniert -einfach durchgebrannt...).

Insgesamt kann ich also, zum Glück, nichts negatives über die Marke berichten.


----------



## isartrails (10. Juni 2014)

Triptube schrieb:


> Moin Ich wünschte mir, man würde die Produktions Stätten, wieder mehr in Richtung Europa verlegen.
> Die Sachen werden so oder so teuer verkauft, dann sollten einige Hersteller einfach mal ihre Marge etwas zurückschrauben und ihre Qualitätsmanagement verbessern.
> 
> Globalisierung, hin oder her, ...


Eigentlich könnte es egal sein, wo produziert wird, solange die Firmen eine Qualitätskontrolle einführen würden.
Das tun viele aber aus Kostengründen nicht.
Und unter der Voraussetzung ist es halt Zufall, ob die Hose/das Shirt gleich nach dem ersten Tragen pillt oder mehrere Jahre härtesten Einsatz unbeschadet übersteht.
Vor diesem Hintergrund wäre dann ein entsprechender Customer Service schön, der unbürokratisch Eratz/Austausch bietet.
Aber auch da tun sich die "angesagten" Marken aus Kostengründen schwer. Die wollen halt lieber den Gewinn einstreichen, als hinterher den unzufriedenen Käufer befriedigen.


----------



## Mountain77 (8. Juli 2014)

Ich habe eine bike short, die ist top. Die drei Maloja Trikots von mir haben alle Stoffschaeden im Bereich wo der Rucksack anliegt. Bin froh, dass ich nur Preis reduzierte Ware gekauft habe.
Ich habe viele Sport-Shirts und Trikots von Adidas, fuer den halben Preis bessere Passform und Qualitaet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damianfromhell (28. Dezember 2014)

ich zeih des mal hier hoch. hat maloja auch starke schwankungen bei der länge der langen freeride hosen?
rein theoretisch brauche ich L aber wenn die zu lang ausfällt gehts garnet und zu weit mag ich des auch net.

daher bei 1,88 die verrückte idee M bei ebay günstig zu schießen 
war des eventl nen fehlkauf?

dankeee


----------



## fntms (30. Dezember 2014)

Nach nur wenigem Tragen der Tierram Shorts und < 10 Feinwäschen sahen die Nähte so aus. Bilder sind aus dem Juli – mittlerweile sind die betroffenen Nähte fast komplett weg. War definitiv mein erstes und letztes Maloja Produkt. UVP 159,- €


----------



## gardenman (30. Dezember 2014)

fntms schrieb:


> Nach nur wenigem Tragen der Tierram Shorts und < 10 Feinwäschen sahen die Nähte so aus. Bilder sind aus dem Juli – mittlerweile sind die betroffenen Nähte fast komplett weg. War definitiv mein erstes und letztes Maloja Produkt. UVP 159,- €



Tja - da wurde am Nahtmaterial extrem gespart. Fäden mit Qualität sorgen für Haltbarkeit und Ausdauer der Kleidung. Da solche Materialien recht teuer sind (im Preisvergleich mit den ganz günstigen No-Name Fäden) sparen lifestyleorientierte Marken nur zu gerne am Nahtmaterial. Außerdem wird dann der Kauf eines neues Bekleidungsstückes vorgezogen: Win-Win Situation für den Hersteller. 

Ob das die Kunden mitmachen ist fraglich


----------



## Deleted 54516 (30. Dezember 2014)

Ganz ehrlich,

wer die horrenden Preise für Malo..., Zi....., plat...... etc bezahlt.....
das zeug ist überteuert und sonst gar nix, ist halt was für die SchickiMicki Bikefraktion vorm Meckis oder WindsBar.... 
jetzt dürft ihr mich steinigen...


----------



## damianfromhell (30. Dezember 2014)

Also ich kauf den Krempel wenn eh nur günstig bei ebay etc ruhig auch leicht gebraucht. Hab da eh hohen Verschleiß


----------



## gardenman (30. Dezember 2014)

Nicht ganz richtig: 

Bei Pearl Izumi, Platzangst, Alpine Stars, Vulpine, Paul Smith und anderen Herstellern kriegt der Kunde wirkliche Qualität fürs Geld. Da werden hochwertige Stoffe, Materialien in eine gute Form und schöne Optik gebracht. Vorallem sind die Hersteller bei Mängeln recht großzügig mit Ersatzlieferung - bei den No-Name Sachen gibts oft nicht mal einen Ansprechpartner für Reklamationen. 

Und: so ganz ohne Markenlogo mag ich nix mehr anziehen, das halte ich auch bei normalen Nicht-Rad-Klamotten ein. Und ein uraltes, verwaschenes Lacoste Polo Shirt schaut noch immer besser aus wie ein bereits nach vier oder fünf Wäschen stark ramponiertes No-Name Shirt. Lieber weniger Klamotten - die aber in wirklich guter Qualität.


----------



## Raumfahrer (30. Dezember 2014)

Selbst bei den NoNameSachen gibts nen Ansprechpartner  , und zwar den Händler, bei dem man das Teil gekauft hat. Mit "muß erst zum Hersteller geschickt werden und der entscheidet dann" braucht sich innerhalb eines halben Jahres keiner wegschicken lassen...dafür ist die Gewährleistung ja da.

Gore Bikewear wäre bzgl. vernünftiger Qualität noch erwähnenswert, mW bieten diese sogar einen Reparaturservice an, falls man sich doch mal die Jacke o.ä. zerrissen hat.


----------



## Triptube (30. Dezember 2014)

Moin, 

habe jetzt z.B.seit einem halben Jahr ENDURA Bekleidung im Gebrauch. 
Im Vergleich zu vielen anderen Marken, machen die einen hervorragenden Job was top Materialien zu humanen Preisen anbetrifft. Nicht jede top Marke macht sich Gedanken über Kleinigkeit wie z.B. den Wechsel von Druckknöpfen zu klassischen knöpfen mit Knopfloch. Oder YKK Reißverschlüssen. 
Was die materiellen anbetrifft z.B 
Cordura und andere top Materialien. 
Die Nähte sind mit sehr festen und teilweise mit verschleißarmen "Sattlergarn" verarbeitet. 

So, jetzt könnt ihr auch mich steinigen.!?

Happy trails.! 

Steve


----------



## gardenman (30. Dezember 2014)

Raumfahrer schrieb:


> Selbst bei den NoNameSachen gibts nen Ansprechpartner  , und zwar den Händler, bei dem man das Teil gekauft hat. Mit "muß erst zum Hersteller geschickt werden und der entscheidet dann" braucht sich innerhalb eines halben Jahres keiner wegschicken lassen...dafür ist die Gewährleistung ja da.
> 
> Gore Bikewear wäre bzgl. vernünftiger Qualität noch erwähnenswert, mW bieten diese sogar einen Reparaturservice an, falls man sich doch mal die Jacke o.ä. zerrissen hat.



Reparatur klingt schon mal richtig gut weil nachhaltig und Ressourcen schonend. Und wenn das beim Hersteller gemacht wird dürfte auch das Ergebnis und Nutzbarkeit stimmen 

Allerdings wechseln die Händler recht schnell die Hersteller aus und sind oft genug nur vom Aussendienst betreut. Da geraten Reklamtionen oft zur monatelangen Angelegenheit und am Ende gibts oft nicht mal einen Gutschein über den Warenwert. Habe ich ein paar mal mitgemacht und seitdem vermeide ich es Klamotten zu kaufen die keinen Ansprechpartner vor Ort haben. 
Und das sind dann eben Firmen die aus Europa kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## breakyaleg (25. Februar 2015)

Hallo, ich bin gerade über den Beitrag gestolpert und wollte mal meine Erfahrungen hier ablegen.

Ich persönlich habe mir vor 5 Jahren eine Bike-Short (Grösse M) von Maloja geholt und war mit der Qualität sehr zufrieden. Deshalb orderte ich die nächste Jahre n paar Klamotten (3 T-Shirts, zwei kurze Trikots, zwei Short's, ne Freeride Zip-off + Mesh Trikot, eine Jeans und ne Softshelljacke) Das war ne ganz schöne Stange Geld und ich werde es nicht wieder machen!

Nach 5/6-maligen Waschen konnt ich durch den Stoff der T-Shirt's schauen, hauchdünn und total empfindlich. Die Trikots beide Grösse S waren unterschiedlich gross, das eine passte genau und das andere hätte ich beim Anziehen fast gesprengt. Dieses wurde problemlos in Grösse M getauscht und es kam ein "Kartoffelsack", das gleiche beim Mesh-Trikot. Das heisst entweder solltest du 1,60m sein oder dann gleich 1,90m, dazwischen war nichts???

Ebenso bei den Shorts. Kaufte das "Nachfolgemodell" meiner ersten, auch in Grösse M, und die hatte 5cm mehr Bundweite (hatte es nachgemessen), also ne S bestellt und ich sah aus wie ne Presswurst. Da frag ich mich welche Grösse soll denn passen! Auf telefonische Anfrage kam die Antwort, vielleicht hast Du ja zu- oder abgenommen. "Guter" Kundenservice.....

Die Freeride-Hose war auch ein wenig gross, aber im akzeptablen Rahmen. Leider lösten sich nach dem zweiten Waschgang die Nähte des Reissverschlusses der rechten Tasche, sowie im Schritt und die Nähte am Beinreissverschluss über dem linken Knie rafften sich zusammen. Daraufhin wollte ich die Hose reklamieren und bekam am Telefon wieder ein paar schöne "Erklärungen" von den Maloja's, wie sie sich nennen.
"Vielleicht solltest Du die Hose nicht kochen", in Bezug auf die gerafften Nähte (es war nur an dieser Stelle und wie ich Funktionsbekleidung wasche weiss ich. Und "wenn Du mit der Hose Spagat machst können wir doch nichts dafür", in Bezug auf die gelöste Naht. Da habe ich aufgelegt, hatte die Schnauze voll. 200,-€ für ne Hose die nach zweimaligen Tragen/Waschen den Arsch hoch macht, super!

Eins zum Schluss, die Jeans ist super. Aber die kommen ja auch von Timezone, also Lob an Timezone und Lob für die Entscheidung von Maloja die Produktion Timezone zu überlassen!

Ps: Mit der Softshell bin ich auch sehr zufrieden. Nach drei Jahren sehr häufigen Tragen bei allen Wetterbedingungen und mit Rucksack, hat sie so gut wie keine Abriebstellen und sieht immer noch super aus. Wenn ich mir sicher wäre die gleiche Qualität wieder zu bekommen würde ich sie auch nochmal kaufen. Aber ich möchte nicht mehr experimentieren, besonders dann nicht wenn es um 230,-€ geht...

Ahoi


----------



## tane (12. März 2015)

RacingRalfi schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich,
> 
> wer die horrenden Preise für Malo..., Zi....., plat...... etc bezahlt.....
> das zeug ist überteuert und sonst gar nix, ist halt was für die SchickiMicki Bikefraktion vorm Meckis oder WindsBar....
> jetzt dürft ihr mich steinigen...


fashion- & brandvictims: ich zerkugel mich vor lachen!!!


----------



## tane (12. März 2015)

gardenman schrieb:


> so ganz ohne Markenlogo mag ich nix mehr anziehen


so is brav!!!!
(jedes kind weiss heute, dass der ganze name- & no-name kram in denselben sweatshops millionenfach outgeturned wir)
da dürfen worte wie


gardenman schrieb:


> nachhaltig und Ressourcen schonend


nicht fehlen!
wie-geil-ist-das-denn!!!


----------



## MidgeGL (31. August 2015)

also boss, platzangst, h&m und troy lee stellen in der gleichen factory her...ich mag leute nicht, die geschichten von kindern übernehmen, ohne sie auf deren beweislast zu prüfen.

zurück zu maloja, deckt sich leider auch mit meiner einmaligen erfahrung, waschen und schrott... dann noch einmal drauffallen und man sieht, wie minderwertig der müll ist!
mit platzangst habe ich allerdings sehr gute erfahrungen gemacht, habe zwei hosen, die ich seit drei jahren nicht kaputt bekomme!
in der einen haben sich nach unzähligen wäschen mal die nähte gelöst letztes jahr... nähen lassen und weiter geht's.


----------



## Groudon (31. August 2015)

Wie bereits erwähnt habe ich mit zahlreichen Sachen von Maloja sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## brownbear (1. September 2015)

Auch ich habe guteErfahrungen mit Maloja gemacht. Trage die Sachen (z.B Kappe oder Daunenjacke) von Maloja auch privat. Nix zu meckern! Bei Platzangst sind mir an einer Hose die Reißverschlüsse abgerissen und das Jersey trägt sich m.M.n sehr künstlich auf der Haut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

